# halios bluering Owners WHERE are you??? lets start the list;)



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok i just had an idea, there are 300 Bluerings in the world

Lets try and workout where they all are 
Name ( first last or just your screen name) Colour, number and location)
and of course a pic if you can 
Ok i am Toph ( christopher)
Living in Sydney
Blue Bluering
62/100


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

bedlam and my little bro
Both in Fremantle, Western Australia
Black-dialed bead-blasted Bluerings
13 & 43 (I think he has #43)


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Wearing mine today, so I will play.

#78/100 silver/brushed.
Nick in Indianapolis, Indiana, USA


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

With all the flipping that goes on on this forum, this list won't be accurate for long


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi im in Glasgow,Scotland,UK


----------



## gristler (Feb 9, 2009)

Wearing mine today, just not sure of the number.

Edit: # 006/100


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

clouser said:


> With all the flipping that goes on on this forum, this list won't be accurate for long


thats the spirit



kokoro said:


> Hi im in Glasgow,Scotland,UK


Im from Newton mearns Originally, moved to sydney 2 years ago. where you from in Glasgow?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Away from home and the bluering is there so not sure of the number, it is in Jamestown Ca. And it was my #1 watch from the time I got it, made several dives up to 120 feet but has been on the side line since the sharkmaster arrived. Regular rotation will start up again soon.

Just got home, mine is black #067


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

Southern California desert

Steve


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ky70
Silver dial Bead Blasted
#003


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

#30 Checking in.


----------



## ps1 (Jun 13, 2008)

#97 blue dial/brushed is living in Dublin


----------



## Routers (Jan 4, 2010)

Number 82, which is Blue Brushed, lives in Northampton in the UK with me.



















Had it from new and still love it, although mainly a weekend wearer.

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks guys for the input, lets keep em coming, thought i woudl stick up some better pics of mine today
cheers


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

In The Last Frontier










I would like to get the other colors someday!! Love this watch! In my favorite configuration..the bracelet!


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's mine!! One of the best watches I've ever owned!! Get's more wrist time than all others combined!!

2BattRanger

Kennewick, Washington

#010/300


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

must be more willing to join in, will try and make a list and post it here , if we get some numbers?
cheers to a great watch


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm trying to join, but I'm having a hard time finding the right one!


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

good luck with that, i am even thinking about trying to get a silver one at some point soon. great value for the money i must say.
cheers


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)

What rubber strap is this?



georgejetson said:


>


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

Usagi said:


> What rubber strap is this?


That's the G-Man sporting his BlueRing on the new 22mm Isofrane strap! See the "sticky's" at the top of the page to order one, they are great straps albeit a little spendy but worth it!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

#064/100 Silver Dial Brushed. aafanatic/ Lord R. Ha... San Francisco, CA Watch Nut
I love my Bluering. Highest rotation by far. I thought a Sumo would be my thing but this Bluering has Soul. I just like to look at it.
The bluering is just one of those watches that I want More of, so I start thinking of buying brothers for the one that I have.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

aafanatic said:


> I thought a Sumo would be my thing but this Bluering has Soul. I just like to look at it. The bluering is just one of those watches that I want More of, so I start thinking of buying brothers for the one that I have.


I totally agree.

It doesn't have that generic feel of a Seiko. It just seems to be the 'right' watch for most situations and ends up on my wrist most of the time. I have been looking to buy a Sinn U1 for ages and then realised that I was caring less about getting one once I had the Bluering - they have a similar toolish aesthetic and I really don't want another watch that would complete. I'm a nut for my Bluering


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't believe I'm selling this. It's the most purely beautiful watch I've seen and held. I just can't wear blue, who knew?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

A sad day for you but a happy one for someone on the sales forum ;-)


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)

Why didn't you purchase the 6R15 (black)?


----------



## Shounen (Jul 20, 2010)

i sold my #61 bluering with blue dial.
but i can't get it out of my head.
now the #61 is back on my wrist.  (too bad the buyer didn't like it)


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Love mine in Dayton, Ohio. I've had it for over six months and really like it. Keeps great time and is completely different look from other watches I own.


----------



## sang1911 (Nov 29, 2009)

Blue dial Blasted case #19 in Syndey. But lately it didn't have much time on my wrist I blame this to Benarus, Zixen & Helson. ;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The tally to date 

#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)

#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#?? Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#64 Silver - San Francisco, US (aafanatic)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)

#67 ???? - Sierra (lexvil)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

#67 black, brushed, Jamestown Ca.


bedlam said:


> The tally to date
> 
> #19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
> #61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
> ...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The tally to date 


#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#60 Blue - Eastern Seaboard, US (djh1201)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver- Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco, US (aafanatic)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro) 
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#?? ???? - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

bedlam said:


> The tally to date
> 
> #19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
> #61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
> ...


georgejetson...083/100 check my sig.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

updated


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)

#93 Black, brushed -Texas


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Added!

Welcome to the party ;-)


----------



## Lowfields (Apr 17, 2010)

No.93 Blue dial,blk bezel,brushed - checking in from cold snowy Leeds,UK


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

No. 60 Blue/Black hanging in South Carolina


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice. The Blue-black combo would have been my second choice after the black dialed one I picked up ;-)


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#60 Blue- Sout Carolina USA(djh1201)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#93 Blue- Leeds, England (Lowfield)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)

#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#93 Black - Texas US( Usagi)
#?? Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#64 Silver - San Francisco, US (aafanatic)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)

#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

bedlam said:


> Very nice. The Blue-black combo would have been my second choice after the black dialed one I picked up ;-)


 Thanks for doing that- now much easier to update etc- cheers, i was trying to find the time.
lets keep em coming, i have a sliver one on the way, will update when it arrives


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

No worries. Refer to post 32 for the up to date list


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Update, my Silver has arrived, and i also happen to know that bobabreath that Sold it to me, has just gone and bought a black one. Hopefully will add it soon
cheers

thanks bedlam i put up the wrong list... again EDIT


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 4-12-2010:

The tally to date 


#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Eastern Seaboard, US (djh1201)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath) 
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco, US (aafanatic)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro) 
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#?? ???? - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got my black blasted Bluering #17 and loving it....representing Durham, North Carolina USA!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Updated the list! :-!


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

059/300 blue dial, brushed case checking in. Just got it yesterday off another forum member.

Hey, how can I get one of those neat "Bluering Owner's Club" graphics? I PM'd europa to ask permission to use it. Is that all I need to do?

Here's a pic. Sorry for the quality. Better ones to come.

Thanks for starting this list. Great idea!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

List updated.

To use the owners club graphic, just right click and save a copy to your pc and then go into 'edit signature' on the forum and add it as a picture.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been staring into the blue faced blue bezel bluerings to much!! If you need some xtra $$$ for the holidays..... I need a christmas present for myself!!

g..


"With all the flipping that goes on on this forum, this list won't be accurate for long"

I'm counting on this!!!!!


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

bedlam said:


> List updated.
> 
> To use the owners club graphic, just right click and save a copy to your pc and then go into 'edit signature' on the forum and add it as a picture.
> 
> Welcome to the club!


*Done. Thanks!!*


----------



## silverheart (Dec 3, 2010)

hi everyone
may i know bluering its still available to order?
i love this watch so much
thanks a lot


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The limited release of 300 from Halios has sold out. You can still visit the Sales Forum on this message board and see if you can buy a used one from another member.

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

here are the blues brothers together i just cant get enough of them!! i wear my PAM 111 about twice a week and i have only had it a month or so!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice....all that is missing now is one of their black-faced kin ;-)


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

man that silver looks GREAT!!!!!!! I am surprised that these were the last to sell! I may have to hunt one of those after I get this...









come on guys! I got $$$, wtb's on 2 forums, wife approval, now I just need a seller! By reading here, seems there's some 'off the board flipping" I want in!!

thx,g..

ok, now I'm going to look at that silver some more ohhhhhhh!


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

bedlam said:


> Very nice....all that is missing now is one of their black-faced kin ;-)


 thats all thats missing you are right on that one



georgejetson said:


> man that silver looks GREAT!!!!!!! I am surprised that these were the last to sell! I may have to hunt one of those after I get this...
> 
> come on guys! I got $$$, wtb's on 2 forums, wife approval, now I just need a seller! By reading here, seems there's some 'off the board flipping" I want in!!
> 
> ...


 cheers and good luck with the hunt. i posted a WTB for the silver and got a response in half an hour 10 days ago- gotta get lucky sometimes i guess.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Bloom here in Portland, Oregon. Still rockin' silver #80 and loving it as much as when I first got it. Cheers!!


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

that is a cool shot bloom!!!! very original!
now if this were on my wrist....... still hunting!









wearing the black today, longing for blue.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the black


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

and no one wants to sell their blue/blue bluering??? for christmas?? come on guys......


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 22-12-2010: Added marinelite, kokoro, kicker240, homathetes

The tally to date

#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Eastern Seaboard, US (djh1201)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)

#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)*https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=61352*
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco, US (aafanatic)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)

#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#?? ???? - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi mate im from Maryhill


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

number 43 blue dial brushed.Glasgow,Scotland .UK


----------



## kicker240 (Feb 4, 2010)

Guess I should check in. This is the watch I wear the most


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Still looking to join the club myself. Eventually.


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

#68 Black, Brushed checking in from LA! Man the inner AR is a beauty on this one!! Took me by surprise!

And this thread needs moar pics! :-d


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

homathetes said:


> #68 Black, Brushed checking in from LA! Man the inner AR is a beauty on this one!! Took me by surprise!
> 
> And this thread needs moar pics! :-d


Awesome pics as usual Andrew!! I'm glad you're lovin' the BlueRing, it's one sweet watch for sure!! CONGRATS!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 22-12-2010: Added homathetes

The tally to date

#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Eastern Seaboard, US (djh1201)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
Blue 21/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 19/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco, US (aafanatic)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 9/100


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#?? ???? - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Paul! This is one watch which has definitely exceeded my expectations! Also, here is a gratuitous shot of the br on a nato.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I have rotated various rubber. leather and bracelet options but always end up with the Bluering back on its NATO


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in! Woohoo. #84, blue, brushed. I struggle with pics, but here's a quick one. I'm as happy with the watch now as I hoped I'd be. Just a very impressive piece, and it's very comfortable. woohoo


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 26-12-2010: Added Cleans Up

The tally to date

#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Eastern Seaboard, US (djh1201)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
Blue 22/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 19/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco, US (aafanatic)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 9/100


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#?? ???? - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)


----------



## jsherlock (Oct 4, 2010)

66/100 Silver Brushed in Providence, RI


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 27-12-2010: Added jsherlock & T-hunter

The tally to date

#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Eastern Seaboard, US (djh1201)
#61 Blue - Austria (Shounen)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
Blue 22/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miama, Florida (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 20/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 10/100


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#?? ???? - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

T-hunter
Black/BB #039/100 
Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pics...& I added you to the list 

Where are all the Silvers??


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Vancouver BC represent!


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

#61 is now in its new home...San Pedro, CA...thanks Shounen, the watch gods were smiling on me.










Best,

Mike


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

:-(did not find a blue face blue bezel for christmas(bead blstd preffered):-( still looking, but now I have a list! may have to start pm'ing soon. what a dry spell. now I know what the people felt like who missed the holotype. (wearing my holotype now! HA! the favorite, pvd/blk)
just keep looking..just keep looking..just keep looking...o|o|


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy New Year!

Full list at 02-01-2011: Added speedbird119, georgejetson & HMB slim, jono

The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 24/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 20/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 11/100


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

last purchase for 2010..........










014/100 moving from Texas to THE LAST FRONTIER!! I FINALLY GOT ONE! PATIENCE GRASSHOPPER:-!:-!


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

georgejetson said:


> last purchase for 2010..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 2nd BR George!! I saw it listed today by NTA and saw that it had already sold, I hoped it was your lucky day! Now I see it was!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done! I will add it to the list


----------



## HMB_slim (Nov 27, 2009)

#88 Silver - Tracy, Ca

Merry New Year!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Jono (Sep 15, 2009)

# 60 Blue has changed hands...its now in Nashville, TN with me thanks to David. Has been on my wrist ever since.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Edited list. Cheers


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

2BATTRANGER said:


> Congrats on your 2nd BR George!! I saw it listed today by NTA and saw that it had already sold, I hoped it was your lucky day! Now I see it was!!


hey guys, hows the bead blasted bracelets holding up on these??


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Really well. I am not a bracelet guy and wear all my watches on rubber or NATO. But my brother has had his Bluering since June and only worn it on the bracelet. He is totally chuffed with it


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

My Bluering reflecting an endless West Australian blue sky


----------



## txus (Nov 19, 2008)

There are my #16. Barcelona (Spain).









Greetings.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 04-01-2011: Added txus

The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 25/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 20/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 11/100


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)


----------



## Wrath of Kwon (Jan 28, 2009)

Any Bluering owners looking to sell this week? I have been dying to spend my Christmas cash on a watch, and I have my heart set on a Bluering! Help this WIS!


----------



## stodge (Dec 30, 2010)

Silver #37 has now moved a short distance to my care, still in Sydney though.

Thanks toph, chuffed to bits with it.

Ian


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 13-01-2011: Added stodge

The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 25/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 20/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 11/100


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

stodge said:


> Silver #37 has now moved a short distance to my care, still in Sydney though.
> 
> Thanks toph, chuffed to bits with it.
> 
> Ian


Cheers mate, a pleasure to deal with you,
enjoy it!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone seen ANY bluerings for sale? I am looking to add one to my collection...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Look on the sales forum here on WUS. They have been coming up from time to time - probably about one every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Look on the sales forum here on WUS. They have been coming up from time to time - probably about one every 3-4 weeks.


Thanks for the info!! Will continue to watch


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, last night was my grail night... A black bluering came up on the sales forum...With in 30 minutes, we were finishing up the transaction!!! Can't wait to see it in person. Way to excited!!!

Do I get a cool Bluering owners club sign now too?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely  Copy the image from someone else and then add it into your signature.

Welcome to the club!

But remember, until we see pics of it on your arm it never happened ;-)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Absolutely  Copy the image from someone else and then add it into your signature.
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> But remember, until we see pics of it on your arm it never happened ;-)


LOL, right now its a dream...So until its on my wrist, it has never happened


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

#99 Black / BR
Iowa


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Now its real!

:-!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 19-01-2011: Added petersenjp

The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 25/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 11/100


#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)
#?? ???? - Dallas, US (gourdy)


----------



## Bergarn (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sitting on a blue dial, black bezel but forgot the number... My Bluering is resting in it's box at home so will have to check this tonight.


----------



## gourdy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry I've been out of the loop for a while. Still rockin' #68 silver! b-)


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 25, 2009)

I have #19 SILVER. Rob Montana made a beautiful ammo strap with silver stitching that really makes the watch 'pop'. Just bought a new Rolex DSD, so would part with this if someone is seriously looking.


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 25, 2009)

I have #19 SILVER. Rob Montana made a beautiful ammo strap with silver stitching that really makes the watch 'pop'. Just bought a new Rolex DSD, so would part with this if someone is seriously looking.​


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 20-01-2011: Added Bullitt, crisco3, Bergarn Updated: gourdy

The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
Blue 26/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 13/100


#67 ???? - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Bullitt said:


> I have #19 SILVER. Rob Montana made a beautiful ammo strap with silver stitching that really makes the watch 'pop'. Just bought a new Rolex DSD, so would part with this if someone is seriously looking.​


I know there are several people looking for a silver Bluering. If you are looking to sell it, check out the WTB under the sales forum.


----------



## SHARK (Oct 9, 2009)

This watch is a keeper!!! -blue brushed #31/100

Will try and get some photos uploaded soon.

Shark

Mississippi, USA


----------



## IcarusPT (Jan 7, 2011)

#54/100 blue is now residing in Louisville, KY as of about 5 minutes ago. Yes, I'm very very excited. Can't wait to get a Zulu or Rhino on this bad boy and take it for a spin. 

Kevin


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

IcarusPT said:


> #54/100 blue is now residing in Louisville, KY as of about 5 minutes ago. Yes, I'm very very excited. Can't wait to get a Zulu or Rhino on this bad boy and take it for a spin.
> 
> Kevin


Welcome to the club  Hope you enjoy the bluering! It hasn't left my wrist since I received it!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 21-01-2011: Added IcarusPT

The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
Blue 27/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 13/100


#67 ???? - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just a Pic for the day...Nothing really special (ok, the watch is, the pic, not so much)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

30 minutes ago a bluering went up on the sales corner...Not sure if anyone was looking


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The Bluering came along for dives at Green Island Wall and Coral Garden at Rottnest Island today 



















Unfortunately nobody on the boat had a decent underwater camera :-(


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I will be posting some of our amazing weather (-4 and snowing) soon!


----------



## SHARK (Oct 9, 2009)

This watch is a keeper!!! -blue brushed #31/100

Will try and get some photos uploaded soon.

Mississippi, US


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

there's another blk bead blasted on the sales forum!!!!!! some join the party!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 22-01-2011: Added SHARK, updated Bergarn


The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 28/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Jamestown, US (lexvil)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 13/100


#67 ???? - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Time to add a special touch to the watch. Just ordered a custom leather strap. 5 weeks and it should be complete.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

we will be needing some pics of course ;-)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I dont think that should be a problem....Now I have to admit, I kind of stole the idea from georgejetson on the strap thread. Did pretty much the same with single stitch. With that being said, their will be pics


----------



## Bergarn (Apr 16, 2010)

> #?? Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)


Just remembered this! Sitting with the Bluering on my wrist, glancing at it for the umpteenth time when it hit me that it's #064!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just scored a blue one. I will update this thread once it arrives.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, congrats!!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Edited the last listing to show your number


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## jacksun (Aug 25, 2008)

Any of you Bluering owners willing to part with one?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

jacksun said:


> Any of you Bluering owners willing to part with one?


Going with the trend, a bluering shows up on the sales corner every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

good stuff guys!! we will get there eventually!! welcome to all new owners


----------



## crisco3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just an update. No. 67 Black now resides in sunny Perth Western Australia. Thanks Lex.

The more I wear this watch, the more I like it. Haven’t had it off since it rrived ten or so days ago


Chris


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 30-01-2011: Updated crisco3 Added: SEoperator77


The tally to date

#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 28/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - undisclosed (SEoperator77) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 14/100

#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Out of only 300 Bluerings in the world 3 of them are within 20kms of each other in Western Australia. What are the chances of that!

:-!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Enjoy it, a very nice watch. Good luck with the fishing Chris


crisco3 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just an update. No. 67 Black now resides in sunny Perth Western Australia. Thanks Lex.
> 
> ...


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I just purchased Bluering #75 from the sales forum. Jeez I can't wait to get it in my hands!


----------



## crisco3 (Dec 22, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Out of only 300 Bluerings in the world 3 of them are within 20kms of each other in Western Australia. What are the chances of that!
> 
> :-!


Don't want to seem greedy, but if I can get my hands on a blue and a silver there will be five within 20kms!

Fantastic watch.

Hope The Seamaster is doing it for you Lex.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

SEoperator77 said:


> I just purchased Bluering #75 from the sales forum. Jeez I can't wait to get it in my hands!


Updated the list. But you gotta give us some pics when it arrives


----------



## Ruthmuse (Dec 15, 2010)

Number 027 Blue in Youngstown, Ohio..... Thanks WUS!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 01-02-2011: Added: Ruthmuse, nolanz14, EHV


The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 31/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 20/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - undisclosed (SEoperator77) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 14/100

#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Number 65 Blue/Brushed just landed here In Boston. I'm really enjoying it so far. Great fit and finish to this one. My only complaint would be the warped looked when tilted at an angle (for lack of a better word). My U1 doesn't do that and I'm not sure if that's the AR or what.

I cannot for the life of me get the bracelet on. Any suggestions or techniques? I'm not really a bracelet guy and that might have something to do with it.

Here is a bad iPhone pic on a custom Ridinfool strap. This guy is screaming for a zulu or two.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Late to the party....
#003 Blue Dial and Bezel, Bead Blasted in Milford,PA on an Isofrane.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

nolanz14 said:


> Number 65 Blue/Brushed just landed here In Boston. I'm really enjoying it so far. Great fit and finish to this one. My only complaint would be the warped looked when tilted at an angle (for lack of a better word). My U1 doesn't do that and I'm not sure if that's the AR or what.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get the bracelet on. Any suggestions or techniques? I'm not really a bracelet guy and that might have something to do with it.


Welcome to both of you .... emm the bracelet is difficult to get on and off at first but after a few successful attempts, you will start getting the technique and its not too hard BUT i struggled for what seems like hours at first!!!

Try putting the pin ( whilst it is in the end link) in first then get the pin into the lug hole and try to slide the endlink down so it fits in (( thats the hard part). It is hard because you cannot really grasp the pin, case and endlink at the same time so it involves balancing) you can try is from the top or bottom but doing it sideways like with most watches it is quite difficult. Now i have confused myslef so if you understand that then well done and let me know how it goes.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Turn the watch head upside down and place the endlink facing down and against the watch head so that it if the pins were not holding it up it would slide down into its proper position between the lugs. 

Make sure you keep pressure on the endlink to keep it flat up against the watch head throughout this process - use a tool to push the pin in on one end until the link moves down a little and the pin stays in (its probably pushing out a little on the other end of the pin but thats ok). 

Now push the other end of the pin in between the lugs until you are able to move the whole endlink down between the lugs. Move it down slowly until the pins click into the pin-holes. 

With a little practice I have been able to get the bracelet on first time every time (and in no more than a minute).


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

nolanz14 said:


> My only complaint would be the warped looked when tilted at an angle (for lack of a better word). My U1 doesn't do that and I'm not sure if that's the AR or what.


That is because the Bluering crystal is domed. I love being able to see it bend the light


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm going to give the bracelet another shot today and I'm going to buy a zulu for this guy. Not sure which color yet.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

The Seamaster is doing everything I want, sitting very low and weighing nearly nothing so I can forget I have it on, the Bluering wasn't far behind it in both criteria but I can't have to many watches because I have trouble choosing :-d


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

So excited! I finally received my Blue Ring in today's mail shipment! Holy wow do I love this watch! I kind of figured I would regret getting a silver face instead of a blue face, but damn! This watch is absolutely gorgeous! This is # 075 of 100 btw. 

I think this might be the only Blue Ring currently in Afghanistan....... 

I'm not on my computer at the moment, I'll try to post up some pics soon.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 09-02-2011: Added: SEoperator77 and pdphoto123, AJS

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 31/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - undisclosed (SEoperator77) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 14/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats :-! And stay safe!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

#75! Love this watch!


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

#18 Black Bead Blasted, in Buffalo NY


----------



## bar2020 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just purchased one with a black dial. Ill post some photos as soon as I can to make it official. Also ordered a Ridinfool leather strap and a rubber strap from germany. Really like the halios so far.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

AJS said:


> #18 Black Bead Blasted, in Buffalo NY


Black dialed & bead blasted; a man after my own heart ;-)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

bar2020 said:


> Just purchased one with a black dial. Ill post some photos as soon as I can to make it official. Also ordered a Ridinfool leather strap and a rubber strap from germany. Really like the halios so far.


The Bluering is insanely versatile in terms of strap options that look really good on it. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## bar2020 (Jun 3, 2010)

I was hoping the rubber strap would arrive today. If it doesnt come by tomorrow Ill just post some quick shots on the bracelet. Really looking forward to the ridinfool strap though. Enjoying the bluering so far, new owner here in NJ...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

SEoperator77 said:


> View attachment 386162
> 
> 
> View attachment 386163
> ...


I'm so jealous. That's pretty much how i'd wear it, except I'd use a gray racing line NATO strap:










After having another dream about the silver dial Bluering, I decided to finally add it my official buy list for this year.

EDIT: Is that the brushed finish? It seems to have a really machined, tough look to it.


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

I figured I'd throw these pics in here for our newest members, especially those w/ blue faced bluerings. I see some have theirs on black isofranes, try blue!! I may try orange on blue later!






























































enjoy the rest of the show!!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's a couple more of #075 "in the field"


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

That last shot highlights the amazing readability of the Bluering dial. Its brilliant.


----------



## bar2020 (Jun 3, 2010)

*New arrival*

#99 Black/Brushed...

Still waiting for the new straps to come, but enjoying it so far. Nice finish, runs well, unique look.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: New arrival*

The lume isn't bad, hey ;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: New arrival*

Full list at 18-02-2011: Added: bar2020

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 31/100

#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Kennewick, US (Battranger)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - undisclosed (SEoperator77) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 14/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)​


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: New arrival*

Hello fellow Bluering owners. I just received mine today and would like to be added to the list.

#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)

According to the current list this watch is owned by 2BattRanger. I purchased it from member drster and confirmed that he received in a trade from 2BattRanger.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: New arrival*

Full list at 27-02-2011: Added: m.and

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 31/100

#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77) 
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 14/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian) ​


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, I'll bite...

I have a silver/beadblasted beauty #075 in Tucson, AZ.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Added to the list - cheers!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Excuse me, but how do you have #075? I have #075.



RideCRF450 said:


> Alright, I'll bite...
> 
> I have a silver/beadblasted beauty #075 in Tucson, AZ.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I did wonder about that :think:

I assumed you must have flipped it.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

You got a photo RideCRF450?


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> I did wonder about that :think:
> 
> I assumed you must have flipped it.


I did not flip it, It is on my wrist right now.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

SEoperator77 said:


> I did not flip it, It is on my wrist right now.


Yeah, probably a typo on the number by Ride. I asked him to post some pics (we all love pics!) and check the number.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Ride will post some pics soon...but it looks like there are two #75 silvers!

If its the case you boys have a couple of serious collectibles there :-! :-!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Ride will post some pics soon...but it looks like there are two #75 silvers!
> 
> If its the case you boys have a couple of serious collectibles there :-! :-!


Wow, crazy. How could that be though?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

SEoperator77 said:


> Wow, crazy. How could that be though?


No idea...Ride said he might ping Jason Lim to see what he thought.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

bedlam said:


> No idea...Ride said he might ping Jason Lim to see what he thought.


probably a caseback from the blue or black dial runs.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I finally posted a WTB. I hope to be in the club soon!


----------



## geekster (Jan 5, 2009)

BB/Blue/025/100 in OKC, Oklahoma


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw a black dialed bead blasted on there yesterday...looked sweet


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 01-03-2011: Added: geekster & Ride

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 32/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)* 
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 15/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

bedlam said:


> I saw a black dialed bead blasted on there yesterday...looked sweet


That might have been mine. I hate to admit that it is on to another owner now. I just don't have the wrist for that amazing watch. A Seiko Monster is about the most I can do. Hopefully the member I sold it to will check in here.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

geekster said:


> BB/Blue/025/100 in OKC, Oklahoma


Welcome to the club!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

m.and said:


> That might have been mine. I hate to say it is on to another owner now. I just don't have the wrist for that amazing watch. A Seiko Monster is about the most I can do. Hopefully the member I sold it to will check in here.


It was yours, I remember. So I'm guessing your next watch wont be an Invicta Sub-aqua Noma ;-)


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

bedlam said:


> It was yours, I remember. So I'm guessing your next watch wont be an Invicta Sub-aqua Noma ;-)


Not in this lifetime :-d.

But, you gotta love Monster: The large watch for small, girlie wrists ;-).

Small arms aside, the Bluering is an awesome watch, no doubt.


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry it took so long fellas...so here is proof that I wasn't lying...How does this make them more collectible? If anything, they are less unique now, right?


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here are a few more quick and dirty shots.


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

So there are TWO number 75 silver dials?????


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic shots :-!


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess now we wait and see if either the blue or black dials have a double...then presumably two casebacks were accidentally switched at birth.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

RideCRF450 said:


> I guess now we wait and see if either the blue or black dials have a double...then presumably two casebacks were accidentally switched at birth.


Truly bizarre. The only difference between yours and mine is that my case is not bead blasted (though I wish it was).

did you contact Jason about this?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The 2x 75's make a limited edition within a limited edition. Cool...and a unique situation to my knowledge


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

bedlam said:


> The 2x 75's make a limited edition within a limited edition. Cool...and a unique situation to my knowledge


That is kind of special, kind of like a misprinted baseball card. The value always goes up on misprints!!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

RideCRF450 said:


> Sorry it took so long fellas...so here is proof that I wasn't lying...How does this make them more collectible? If anything, they are less unique now, right?


I'll buy it from you if it upsets you so much.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> I'll buy it from you if it upsets you so much.


I was going to offer to buy it too if he really wasn't keen on having a duplicate number ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> I was going to offer to buy it too if he really wasn't keen on having a duplicate number ;-)


Hmm....I'm completely serious though! I just made four offers on Bluerings that were already sold. :-(


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry guys, this one is a keeper. I contacted Jason out of curiosity to see how this happened. He has no clue how this error happened, either two were switched or the manufacturer embossed two of the same number. In a nod to his stellar customer service, he said he would be willing to send out another caseback to either me or SEoperator77 if we couldn't be seen wearing the same thing at a party 

So, SEoperator77 if you want you can get a new caseback from Jason...personally I'm okay having a unique watch that is now even more rare because of the duplication.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Although not as "unique" as a misprinted serial caseback, I submit #10 blue-dial, bead-blasted Bluering to the list. I was concerned about wearing a 44mm case watch on my wimpy 6.5 inch wrist but surprisingly, the Bluering wears very comfortably for a large watch.

Thanks again to Norwest Man for answering my WTB! :-!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

RideCRF450 said:


> Sorry guys, this one is a keeper. I contacted Jason out of curiosity to see how this happened. He has no clue how this error happened, either two were switched or the manufacturer embossed two of the same number. In a nod to his stellar customer service, he said he would be willing to send out another caseback to either me or SEoperator77 if we couldn't be seen wearing the same thing at a party
> 
> So, SEoperator77 if you want you can get a new caseback from Jason...personally I'm okay having a unique watch that is now even more rare because of the duplication.


That is an outstanding offer from Jason, however I feel the same way you do. I'm perfectly happy sharing 075 with ya! lol.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 02-03-2011: Added: ParkinNJ

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Connecticut, US (pauliedoggs)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 33/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Durham, US (bobabreath)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)* 
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 15/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

SEoperator77 said:


> That is an outstanding offer from Jason, however I feel the same way you do. I'm perfectly happy sharing 075 with ya! lol.


You guys are like Siamese watch twins ;-)

Heh heh


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

ParkinNJ said:


> Although not as "unique" as a misprinted serial caseback, I submit #10 blue-dial, bead-blasted Bluering to the list. I was concerned about wearing a 44mm case watch on my wimpy 6.5 inch wrist but surprisingly, the Bluering wears very comfortably for a large watch. Thanks again to Norwest Man for answering my WTB! :-!


Welcome to the club. The watch looks fine on you!

You are right though, its easy to forget the Bluering is a sizable watch - it rides so well on the wrist.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

:-(

Three inquiries, three "it's been sold already".


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> :-( Three inquiries, three "it's been sold already".


Your time will come. Have patience grasshopper :-d


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> :-( Three inquiries, three "it's been sold already".


There is a Holotype on the sales forum now. Black-dial brushed SS. Looks very nice ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> There is a Holotype on the sales forum now. Black-dial brushed SS. Looks very nice ;-)


:-(

I want a PVD/yellow.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Like this one?










Yeah, it was a great little watch. I found that I'm just not much of a yellow-dial kind of guy so I didn't give it the wrist time it deserved. These are still floating around out there. I'm sure one will pop up again one of these days.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah. Just like that one. I got offered one, but it was $100 more than I was willing to spend on a Holotype and we couldn't come to an agreement.


----------



## omgmarclol (Mar 4, 2011)

i've been searching for so long for an owner that's been willing to part with a black/brushed bluering...sigh...anybody looking to part with?


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

omgmarclol said:


> i've been searching for so long for an owner that's been willing to part with a black/brushed bluering...sigh...anybody looking to part with?


 good luck... a few come up occasionally but are often gone in minutes. 
cheers


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

toph said:


> good luck... a few come up occasionally but are often gone in minutes.
> cheers


I was so impressed w/ my blk/brshd that I had to have a blu/bb as well! took about3-4 months to get the blue!! Now I'd like to get a blk/bb! these bluerings and the holotypes are still selling like hot cakes at or above thier original prices!!
weren't the holotypes 360.00 new, and the pvd versions are at 450.00 or above??? good investments!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

georgejetson said:


> I was so impressed w/ my blk/brshd that I had to have a blu/bb as well! took about3-4 months to get the blue!! Now I'd like to get a blk/bb! these bluerings and the holotypes are still selling like hot cakes at or above thier original prices!!
> weren't the holotypes 360.00 new, and the pvd versions are at 450.00 or above??? good investments!


Agreed, I'm pretty sure if I could find another one to pick up, I would do it. I just love this watch! I wear it all the time, my Omega, Oris, Pro Trek, and GSAR haven't been getting ANY wrist time since Bluering arrived.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I emailed jason about the duplicate Bluering and stellar customer service ensued. He offered to replace the caseback, but i politely refused.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

SEoperator77 said:


> I emailed jason about the duplicate Bluering and stellar customer service ensued. He offered to replace the caseback, but i politely refused.


Yeah, I'd keep the 75. Its unique...a twin Bluering and probably the only time that will ever happen. Its pretty cool 

Jason is incredibly consistent and consistently first rate.


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)

SEoperator77 said:


> I emailed jason about the duplicate Bluering and stellar customer service ensued. He offered to replace the caseback, but i politely refused.


Did he get a chance to look into it further? Any idea how it happened?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm getting ready to give up on my search for a Bluering. I have the money earmarked and set aside, I just can't ....ing find one and it's getting frustrating.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Raza said:


> I'm getting ready to give up on my search for a Bluering. I have the money earmarked and set aside, I just can't ....ing find one and it's getting frustrating.


Keep searching mang! One will pop up.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

SEoperator77 said:


> Keep searching mang! One will pop up.


Definitely...cos you never know when it will pop up.

I have been on the hunt for a Zodiac 'Polar' Oceanaire for 2 years and this week a LNIB one has popped up out of the blue. You just never know!


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Definitely...cos you never know when it will pop up.
> 
> I have been on the hunt for a Zodiac 'Polar' Oceanaire for 2 years and this week a LNIB one has popped up out of the blue. You just never know!


Hell, if another one pops up, I'd seriously consider buying a second Bluering!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

SEoperator77 said:


> Keep searching mang! One will pop up.





bedlam said:


> Definitely...cos you never know when it will pop up.
> 
> I have been on the hunt for a Zodiac 'Polar' Oceanaire for 2 years and this week a LNIB one has popped up out of the blue. You just never know!





SEoperator77 said:


> Hell, if another one pops up, I'd seriously consider buying a second Bluering!


I am not a man whose patience is in abundance. Boschett's Cave Dweller with a silver dial and PVD bezel looks quite good, and while it's not as striking as the silver dial Bluering, it's very attractive. They're a little over my budget with the ETA movement, but I might _actually_ be able to find a used one.


----------



## uoweducks (Feb 27, 2011)

SEoperator77 said:


> Keep searching mang! One will pop up.


I am testimony to this. Woke up early on Saturday and saw Pauliedogs solicitation for #59. It was just a few minutes old. I snapped it up, had been looking for months.

59 has a new home in Seattle. Shipment expected today!

Keep trying!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, for the third time I am a Bluering owner. Just bought # 100/100, brushed with blue dial and a black bezel. Should be here tomorrow or Friday. I have previously owned a brushed silver dial (#51, I believe) and a bead blasted black (#17). It's good to be back in the club!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The silver CD is a nice watch to pick up...while you wait for the real thing ;-)


----------



## bandersondo (Mar 2, 2011)

#17 Black dial has a new home in Texas. I am extremely happy. Keeps great time and looks awesome.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 15-03-2011: Added: bandersondo & uoweducks

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 33/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3) 
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy) 
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)* 
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 15/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

#59 bluering now in Seattle!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

bandersondo said:


> #17 Black dial has a new home in Texas. I am extremely happy. Keeps great time and looks awesome.


Congrats and welcome to the club.

If you paste the img into your sig (see 'edit signature' on the side panel when you are in the settings area) it will be inserted automatically into your posts.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*A note for those who would like their Bluering bezel to be a little less tight, this from Jason Lim:*



> Jason: The culprit here is a simple rubber gasket. It is actually a semi-outdated bezel mechanism, but it's responsible for providing a more dampened feel to the clicks. Downside is that the bezel can sometimes get tight. Have your watchmaker remove the gasket and the tightness should no longer be an issue (and it doesn't affect WR).


A simple fix. Though, be warned, for those planning to pop it off and do it themselves - the bezel arrangement is a little complex and a bit tricky to get back on.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

It seems #59 Blue has moved out to Seattle.

Welcome to the club uoweducks :-!

Now where are the pics???

b-)


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

#100 Blue is in Austin. I'll post pics in the next few days.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> #100 Blue is in Austin. I'll post pics in the next few days.


Excellent 

More action on the pic front pls guys!


----------



## uoweducks (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is #59. Crappy iphone pic


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

#65 on Panatime Leather. I tried to find the right color to slightly match the second hand when bent/distressed.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

uoweducks said:


> Here is #59. Crappy iphone pic


Nice .

Glad to see the BR on its bracelet. I agree with others who say the squared off links are not the best choice against the curved organic case shape...but that endlink really does complete the case beautifully.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

nolanz14 said:


> #65 on Panatime Leather. I tried to find the right color to slightly match the second hand when bent/distressed.


The blue on leather never fails. Excellent combo


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 17-03-2011: Added: MikeyLikesIt

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
Blue 34/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 21/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 15/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## IcarusPT (Jan 7, 2011)

nolanz14 said:


> #65 on Panatime Leather. I tried to find the right color to slightly match the second hand when bent/distressed.


Do you mind sharing which Panatime strap that is exactly? That particular shade of leather works beautifully against the blue face.

I didn't procure my BR until just a couple months ago, but it never ceases to amaze me how much love this particular watch continues to receive. I share that sentiment. I've never had a watch with the same "magnetism" which compels me to put it on nearly every time I approach my watch case. While I'm looking forward to the release of the Laguna, there's a part of me that worries it will never quite live up to the BlueRing.

Kevin


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Panatime Rouille vintage



IcarusPT said:


> Do you mind sharing which Panatime strap that is exactly? That particular shade of leather works beautifully against the blue face.
> 
> I didn't procure my BR until just a couple months ago, but it never ceases to amaze me how much love this particular watch continues to receive. I share that sentiment. I've never had a watch with the same "magnetism" which compels me to put it on nearly every time I approach my watch case. While I'm looking forward to the release of the Laguna, there's a part of me that worries it will never quite live up to the BlueRing.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## 5thofjuly (Mar 19, 2011)

#29 Blue dial, bead blasted. Delaware, US

dan


----------



## 92rex (Jul 17, 2010)

Blue/Brushed, Duluth, Minnesota US.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome! What's the case number on the back, so I can place you on the list.

And pics, where are the pics! We need the pics...yes, its an addiction ;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 19-03-2011: Added: 5thofjuly & 92rex & sdrutledge

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 36/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 22/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 15/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

5thofjuly said:


> #29 Blue dial, bead blasted. Delaware, US dan


Great to have you onboard 

Lets have some pics though - pretty pls!


----------



## sdrutledge (Jan 8, 2009)

Alright, I'll join the list too. I bought mine on a whim from a fellow wis last year... Never heard of it before that and boy am I glad I did it! It spends most of it's time on the bracelet but I took this rare photo this morning on a bond NATO.

#24 black and bb in Ontario, Canada


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

sdrutledge said:


> Alright, I'll join the list too. I bought mine on a whim from a fellow wis last year... Never heard of it before that and boy am I glad I did it! It spends most of it's time on the bracelet but I took this rare photo this morning on a bond NATO.


Nice pic. Welcome aboard 

Added to the list.


----------



## 5thofjuly (Mar 19, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Great to have you onboard
> 
> Lets have some pics though - pretty pls!


Sorry for the quality of the pics. Just took a couple of quick shots with my phone. I'll try to get some better quality photos uploaded shortly.

dan


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

5thofjuly said:


> Sorry for the quality of the pics. Just took a couple of quick shots with my phone. I'll try to get some better quality photos uploaded shortly


I had forgotten about the rubber strap Jason sent. I really liked it but found it was a little insecure on the BR (pins would let go for some reason). It looked absolutely brilliant on a Mako XL though and I never seemed to have trouble with the pins on the Orient.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Blink982 (Nov 28, 2006)

You can add my silver bead blasted 005/100 to the list.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's another shot of #75 (of 2) and our friendly neighborhood dustoff in the background.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 21-03-2011: Added: doubledee

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, England (Lowfields)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 36/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 22/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 16/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

doubledee said:


> You can add my silver bead blasted 005/100 to the list.


Nice to see a few Silvers rolling in ;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

That is sweet...a perfect NATO for the silver dial


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

#093 Blue Brushed has changed hands.
It is currently on its way to me in Michigan's beautiful upper peninsula.
I can't wait to get it!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 28-03-2011: Added: TheloniousFox

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 36/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 22/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 16/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

TheloniousFox said:


> #093 Blue Brushed has changed hands.
> It is currently on its way to me in Michigan's beautiful upper peninsula.
> I can't wait to get it!


Seriously....looking for some pics here. My BR is being serviced and having the bezel gasket removed (bezel was getting tight) so I have been going sans-Bluering all week. Its starting to get to me! o|


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Seriously....looking for some pics here. My BR is being serviced and having the bezel gasket removed (bezel was getting tight) so I have been going sans-Bluering all week. Its starting to get to me! o|


It is in the mail and looking to be delivered today (3/28/11) or tomorrow. I will post some proof as soon as it is on my wrist.


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Just got my bluering in. Lovin' it!


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

TheloniousFox said:


> Just got my bluering in. Lovin' it!


 looking good, enjoy!!


----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

No 63 Black dial here. UK|>


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Black-dialed! A man with real taste ;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 31-03-2011: Added: northernmonkey

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 36/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - undisclosed, UK (northernmonkey)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 23/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 16/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## ClarkJ (Jun 17, 2010)

99/100 Silver/brushed living in New York, NY.

I really want to get a blue one to keep it company.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice to see the original rubber on the BR. That is a sweet strap...but IMHO it never looks better than on a Mako XL. They are a match made in heaven ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

ClarkJ said:


> 99/100 Silver/brushed living in New York, NY.
> 
> I really want to get a blue one to keep it company.


I have an even better idea. Sell the silver one to me, and then...well....after that do whatever you'd like. ;-)


----------



## Wendego (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,
Carol here; from Montreal.
Black dial, blasted, on bracelet, #40/100
sorry no pics with me at the moment.
edit: here's a few shots...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Wendego said:


> Hello, Carol here; from Montreal. Black dial, blasted, on bracelet, #40/100. sorry no pics with me at the moment.


When you can, lets have em. We need some more black-dial action as those lesser blue and silvers have been hogging the stage a bit too much recently! ;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 06-04-2011: Added: Wendego & sparkii

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 36/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - undisclosed, UK (northernmonkey)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 24/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 17/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Our company had a small reception today after group meeting and I ran into a guy who was wearing Bluering. I wanted to talk to him about the watch but he literally walked away on me...


----------



## sparkii (Jul 2, 2009)

#51 checking in from Kansas City!!! Silver:-!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

sparkii said:


> #51 checking in from Kansas City!!! Silver:-!


Welcome to the club 

Pics please!


----------



## Gee-whizz (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought a black faced bluering yesterday.
#63, in Somerset England.
Pictures tomorrow when it arrives.:-!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Gee-whizz said:


> I bought a black faced bluering yesterday.
> #63, in Somerset England.
> Pictures tomorrow when it arrives.:-!


Congrats! Keen on the pics...this thread has been slow for a little while


----------



## Lowfields (Apr 17, 2010)

TheloniousFox said:


> Just got my bluering in. Lovin' it!


Whoa!!! My Bluering (93/100 Blue)is safe and sound at home in Leeds!!
Do we have another duplicate here?
Thelonious - is yours a blue or black bezel?


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Dallas, Texas, checking in. Just received blue/brushed No. 71 from WUS member 92rex. Great transaction.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 15-04-2011: Added: Gee Whizz & El Jefe (& re-added Lowfields)

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#93 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 38/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 24/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 17/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll try to get some better pics soon.


----------



## Gee-whizz (Aug 30, 2008)

It arrived this-morning
Orange Peli case, 2 rubbers and the original bracelet|>
I have fitted it to a black Nato for now, I will size the bracelet a bit later when I have a bit more time.
Great looking watch, feels great on the wrist and dosnt wear as big as I was expecting.
The bezel is the stiffest I have ever felt on a dive watch, a few drops of Teflon lube should sort that out hopefully:think:
Ive been trying to get my hands on a TSAR or MSAR or even a GSAR but not so easy to get over here in the UK, If I buy a new one I will have to pay up to 30% customs duties and tax so this came along and I am very happy I decided to buy this rather than wait for a Marathon SAR.
Anyway, a few quick piccys.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Gee-whizz said:


> It arrived this-morning
> Orange Peli case, 2 rubbers and the original bracelet|>
> I have fitted it to a black Nato for now, I will size the bracelet a bit later when I have a bit more time.
> Great looking watch, feels great on the wrist and dosnt wear as big as I was expecting.
> ...


Congrats 

I was talking to Jason about the bezel and he said the issue is a rubber gasket he uses to give the bezel a smooth dampened feel. If you take the gasket out it will loosen things up. My BR is at the shop having a service and the gasket removed...so I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Lowfields (Apr 17, 2010)

No.93 Blue - proof - now can I pleeeease go back on the list!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Lowfields said:


> No.93 Blue - proof - now can I pleeeease go back on the list!!


Heh, heh....two 93 Blues aswell 

I have added you back on the list!


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. Mine has a blue bezel. Does the bezel factor in to the numbering process?
Just another shot of proof as well.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

TheloniousFox said:


> Sorry for the delay. Mine has a blue bezel. Does the bezel factor in to the numbering process?
> Just another shot of proof as well.


I doubt the bezel would be an issue in the numbering. You guys should let Jason know - that 2x 75's and 2x 93 so far


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

bedlam said:


> I doubt the bezel would be an issue in the numbering. You guys should let Jason know - that 2x 75's and 2x 93 so far


That's what I thought.
I contacted Jason and we are discussing a replacement back for mine. Once again, Jason shows excellent costumer support. I am really curious what serial number I would get for mine?
I am curious if maybe, just maybe there is a correlation here between there being duplicate Silver 075/100s? Maybe one of those 075s was supposed to be on a Blue?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

TheloniousFox said:


> That's what I thought.
> I contacted Jason and we are discussing a replacement back for mine. Once again, Jason shows excellent costumer support. I am really curious what serial number I would get for mine?
> I am curious if maybe, just maybe there is a correlation here between there being duplicate Silver 075/100s? Maybe one of those 075s was supposed to be on a Blue?


Yes, I wondered about that...perhaps the blue and black case numbers have crossed over at points. It would be interesting to see if a black 93 or 75 is ever found.

Why did you ask for another case-back? Is there something wrong with yours?


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Why did you ask for another case-back? Is there something wrong with yours?


Jason offered me a new case-back with a different serial number. I accepted out of curiosity. Not sure what the serial number will be.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

TheloniousFox said:


> Jason offered me a new case-back with a different serial number. I accepted out of curiosity. Not sure what the serial number will be.


He is a good guy!


----------



## MDF (May 15, 2008)

Blue Dial, Brushed #80 says Hi from Glen Ellyn, Illinois :-!


----------



## fsouth (Oct 28, 2006)

I have 003/100 which is black dial with bracelet and rubber. Don't seem to have a picture.


----------



## Lowfields (Apr 17, 2010)

TheloniousFox said:


> Jason offered me a new case-back with a different serial number. I accepted out of curiosity. Not sure what the serial number will be.


Haha,I thought of doing the same thing - I quite liked the idea of a case back with 93a/100 or 101/100!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 28-04-2011: Added: MDF & fsouth

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#93 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 39/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 25/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 17/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

fsouth said:


> Don't seem to have a picture.


Dude...you gotta at least try to feed our need


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Lowfields said:


> Haha,I thought of doing the same thing - I quite liked the idea of a case back with 93a/100 or 101/100!!


 That's what I was thinking. I will let ya know what he ends up sending me.


----------



## coleraine (Mar 12, 2011)

Just putting my fishing line out there...does anyone here wanna sell their Halios Bluering(prefer blue dial bb) but will take any color as long as 90% condition? Immediate payment thru paypal. Let me know..


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

coleraine said:


> Just putting my fishing line out there...does anyone here wanna sell their Halios Bluering(prefer blue dial bb) but will take any color as long as 90% condition? Immediate payment thru paypal. Let me know..


Good luck...I hope you snag one!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Bezel issue*

Chatting with Jason he mentioned that the reason the bezel can be tight on some BR's is that he used an old-school gasket system to give the bezel a smooth dampened feel. It does feel great but the tightness can become a problem if the gasket wears or degrades.

I recently started to have this problem on my BR. I contacted him and he instructed me what needed to be done and I sent the watch to my watchmaker for him to remove the gasket. Its back now and working sweetly and Jason offered to cover all costs. The guy is ridiculously good in the customer service stakes!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Bezel issue*

Jason Truly is a top notch guy&#8230; My watch will be one years old on May 1st. I was one of the first people to get my Bluering, and post all about it. After about one month with it Jason sent me an e-mail saying he didn't like the way the bracelets came out and said when the new bracelets come in he will send me one. Low and behold he did. I really didn't have any issues with the one that it came with. As for that new one it is still in that packaging. I had actually tried to sell it on the sales forum but no one wanted it. I am thankful now that it didn't sell&#8230;

One other occasion my lume pip fell off. I contacted Jason and he sent me a brand new watch. I sent him the other one back, and he asked me if I had Paypal so he could pay for the shipping back to him. I will be a customer for life&#8230; 

I am looking forward to the PUCK. I am not a fan of the Laguna only because I don't like the look of Internal Bezels.


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Bezel issue*

I just received my BlueRing from the Sales section! It is 96/100 with silver face, brushed finish. Loving it!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Bezel issue*

Full list at 02-05-2011: Added: bin31z

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - Oklahoma, US (geekster)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#93 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
Blue 39/100

#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 25/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 18/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Bezel issue*



bin31z said:


> I just received my BlueRing from the Sales section! It is 96/100 with silver face, brushed finish. Loving it!


Welcome to the club 

Pics are always appreciated!


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Bezel issue*

Sorry, crappy camera + no skills = terrible pictures :-\ but I think some of the pics on this thread already does the silver dial justice. Love the dial because the color seems to be changing and the texture is amazing. I used to be on the hunt for a black faced version but the silver in person is simply unbeatable. Bad news is that the watch runs about +25 seconds a day but consistently gaining at the same rate. Jason is going to hook me up with some free regulation though so it will be all good. Bracelet is amazing (thought some links came not tightened down), SEL is very nice, love the feel of the crown. Brushed finished also really compliments the texture of the dial. I can't believe this thing only cost me $500 bucks! Can't wait for the Laguna!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Bezel issue*



bin31z said:


> I can't believe this thing only cost me $500 bucks! Can't wait for the Laguna!


Agreed. The Bluering is awesome for the money. I have better watches but this one is my favourite.

And like you said, roll on the Laguna


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok, so I got my new case back in. My new Bluering serial number is "Shadow" #2.
Pictures attached. Pay no attention to the glare on the case back. 
Thanks again Jason!


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

Does this "shadow" bluering have a black face and orange second hand? It should be called the halloween.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Heh heh :-!


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

bin31z said:


> Does this "shadow" bluering have a black face and orange second hand? It should be called the halloween.


That would be really cool, but no, just the standard blue with orange.


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

What does the "shadow" mean then?

black and orange should have been a halloween special.



TheloniousFox said:


> That would be really cool, but no, just the standard blue with orange.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got mine back from having the bezel dot relumed by Kent Parks. :-!


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

bin31z said:


> What does the "shadow" mean then?


The serial number on the case back that came with mine was a duplicate, so he sent me this serial number-less case back as a replacement. As seen in the pictures above, there is no serial number on the back.
He came up with the name shadow for it.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

aafanatic said:


> Just got mine back from having the bezel dot relumed by Kent Parks. :-!


I flashed my BR with the torch before going to bed last night and the lume is almost ridiculous. Once my eyes adjusted to the dark I could see the BR was lighting up the whole room. Its no wonder my wife complains about it


----------



## coleraine (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## coleraine (Mar 12, 2011)

#25 blue dial bead blasted. Now resides in New Zealand thanks to Geekster "he is the Man".


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 11-05-2011: Added: coleraine & Watch Crazy

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Nashville, US (jono)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)*
Blue 40/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 25/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Portland, US (Bloom)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 18/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

coleraine said:


> #25 blue dial bead blasted. Now resides in New Zealand thanks to Geekster "he is the Man".


Welcome to the club!


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good, but I am no longer #93 Blue. Now, "shadow" #2.
Thanks ^^


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

How the hell do i put that in the list??


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

bedlam said:


> How the hell do i put that in the list??


 Not 100% sure. Maybe at the bottom or top of the blue category put something like: SH2 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox). That way, Lowfields can have his distinction as being #93 back and I am still on the list. I am thinking that in Jason's records, SH1 may belong to SEoperator7.*https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=89888* Not really sure.


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

How did your watch have a duplicate serial number? Was it a mistake on Jason's part?


----------



## Lowfields (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice one TF.Glad Jason managed to sort it out.I guess yours is truly unique now!!!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

TheloniousFox said:


> Not 100% sure. Maybe at the bottom or top of the blue category put something like: SH2 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox). That way, Lowfields can have his distinction as being #93 back and I am still on the list. I am thinking that in Jason's records, SH1 may belong to SEoperator7.*https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=89888* Not really sure.


Done


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Done


 Thanks! ^^


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Number 68. Ohio


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Watch Crazy said:


> Number 68. Ohio


Very nice...though a hairy arm warning would have been courteous ;-)


----------



## 5thofjuly (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry it took so long, but here's another pic of #29 BB Blue Dial.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

5thofjuly said:


> Sorry it took so long, but here's another pic of #29 BB Blue Dial.


Nice to see the BR on the bracelet 

I never have been able to dig bracelets for myself but like the look on others.

Cheers!


----------



## Shounen (Jul 20, 2010)

brushed blue 72/100 is incoming 

UK -> Austria


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats, lets have some pics when it arrives!


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)

#051 brushed in Cheshire UK.


----------



## Shounen (Jul 20, 2010)

here it is.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Full list at 21-05-2011: Added: Shounen, 5im0n. 
23-05-2011 added Pumpkin, AndrewL1928, wswags1

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Plue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)*
Blue 41/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 26/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## coleraine (Mar 12, 2011)

I might have the only Bluering in the land of the lamb? I feel quite privileged about this. This is a keeper for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy new owner of Silver #80. Thanks Bloom and WUS.


----------



## AndrewL1928 (May 13, 2011)

New owner of silver 021 here. Out of Ohio. Love it!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats Andrew and Pumpkin. All the silvers are coming out of the woodwork recently, which is nice to see. I have been wondering why the silvers were being under-represented :think:


----------



## wswags1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Recently picked up #60/brushed/blue/black bezel. I can truely understand what all the buzz is about. Great watch! Here it is with it's older sibling.

Craig
Long Island


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice pickup...and welcome to the club!


----------



## RockZilla (Feb 16, 2011)

#47 is in Tampa Florida.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

RockZilla said:


> #47 is in Tampa Florida.


Congratulations :-!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

26-05-2011 added RockZilla

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Plue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Michigan, US (TheloniusFox)*
Blue 42/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 26/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

What's the best way to nab one of these? Just watch the sales forum vigilantly?


----------



## AndrewL1928 (May 13, 2011)

Or post a WTB and offer to make it worth someone's while.



daboosh said:


> What's the best way to nab one of these? Just watch the sales forum vigilantly?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

daboosh said:


> What's the best way to nab one of these? Just watch the sales forum vigilantly?


About one a month comes up on the sales forum. Good hunting!


----------



## kaina7 (Nov 15, 2010)

That is saying a lot that the Halios Bluering gets more wrist time with your collection. Do you prefer with the bracelet, rubber or leather strap?


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

WTB post is up. Please take a look: https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-silver-blue-dial-halios-bluering-546659.html

If you are on the fence about selling, please PM me. Let's work out a mutually beneficial deal!


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Good luck daboosh!


----------



## BamaFan (May 19, 2011)

Amazing Bluerings! Hope I have the pleasure of owning one...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

BamaFan said:


> Amazing Bluerings! Hope I have the pleasure of owning one...


Snagging a Bluering is not a simple thing these days. They do come up in the sales forum but don't last long and the asking price has crept up quite a bit over time.

Worthwhile though...I bought mine on release and it remains the watch I wear more than any other. It just always seems like the right watch when i come to choose.

I hope you have the pleasure of owning one too one day!


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Asking price surely has crept up! ParkinNJ sold for $570 last week and I just got offered one for $800! Yeesh, I'm motivated and all but damn...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

daboosh said:


> Asking price surely has crept up! ParkinNJ sold for $570 last week and I just got offered one for $800! Yeesh, I'm motivated and all but damn...


Ouch...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

7-06-2011 added LSUALUM

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - NJ, US (ParkinNJ)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Plue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 42/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 26/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Indianapolis, US (dnslater)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100

#10 ???? - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## uoweducks (Feb 27, 2011)

daboosh said:


> Asking price surely has crept up! ParkinNJ sold for $570 last week and I just got offered one for $800! Yeesh, I'm motivated and all but damn...


I don't think I would part with mine for 800, kind of funny but I wear this watch more than anything else. I put an isofrane on it every few weeks.


----------



## red zeppelin (Oct 1, 2010)

Good to know there is another one in the Philly area!

#41 checking in.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FYI Bedlam, mine is Blue, #10.
Brice, Charlotte, NC



bedlam said:


> 7-06-2011 added LSUALUM
> 
> The tally to date
> 
> ...


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Just sold #78 Silver to Raza in Philly. I'm sure he will be along shortly. Hope i don't regret, just wasn't wearing it as much and needed to fund a Stowa Seatime. A lot of demand for these right now!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry Brice, will update out as soon as I get home.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

You will have made Raza a happy man. He has been chasing a BR for a long time!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> You will have made Raza a happy man. He has been chasing a BR for a long time!





dnslater said:


> Just sold #78 Silver to Raza in Philly. I'm sure he will be along shortly. Hope i don't regret, just wasn't wearing it as much and needed to fund a Stowa Seatime. A lot of demand for these right now!


Yup! I'm bouncing off the walls here, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

dnslater said:


> Just sold #78 Silver to Raza in Philly. I'm sure he will be along shortly. Hope i don't regret, just wasn't wearing it as much and needed to fund a Stowa Seatime. A lot of demand for these right now!


Yup now is definitely the time to sell!!! Anyone else with a silver dial for sale, feel free to pm me


----------



## AndrewL1928 (May 13, 2011)

Raza said:


> Yup! I'm bouncing off the walls here, can't wait to get it!


Congratulations Raza! My Bluering is one of my watches I don't ever foresee myself selling.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got mine a week or so ago and already had two guys contact me about buying it!! $$$ 
Maybe my flipper rep helps a little ah ah! 
I love it on strap but really don't like the bracelet! Should probably sell that bracelet as I have too many straps and bracelet anyways. 
It looks killer on the blue Isofrane. Well balanced watch, good quality, good accurate mvt... Can't fault it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I just got mine a week or so ago and already had two guys contact me about buying it!! $$$
> Maybe my flipper rep helps a little ah ah!
> I love it on strap but really don't like the bracelet! Should probably sell that bracelet as I have too many straps and bracelet anyways.
> It looks killer on the blue Isofrane. Well balanced watch, good quality, good accurate mvt... Can't fault it.


What color is yours, Brice? Blue, I imagine?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue dial and blue Isofrane. A beauty!


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

where's the PICTURE!! "flipper" YOU KNOW WE ARE ALL ABOUT THE PICS HERE!!! wearing my blue face/blue iso as i type!!

g..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ah! Since I aim to please, voila...


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

NEVER NEVER NEVER get tired of seeing bluering pics!! thx Brice! Yours sure turned out better than mine. I had a really hard time trying to p/u the blue in the isofrane and we had no sun for a week when I got the iso, so no good daylight either!! Very well done! I've been off the forum for a while, how'd you snag this? and didn't you get a blu and blk when they 1st came out and "flipped" them, what made you get one again??

g..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks G. I took these pics with my iPhone in my office parking deck just after the Bluering landed. 
The blue Isofrane is perfect for this watch IMHO but a nice thick black rubber works well too as would a distressed leather straps like the ones Steve Laughlin sells(Benarus). 
I did get a blue one when they first came out, I wanted the black with the Seiko 6r15 and nicer date wheels but couldn't score one. I will one day  When I got my initial bluering, it arrived on bracelet and I thought it looked bland/boring, the bracelet looked bad I thought too, end links stuck out too far in an odd way that really turned me off. 
Lately I'd been seeing real nice pics of the bluering on various straps and I kept thinking it looked good and that I should give it another shot. My tastes have changed too and I guess now I'm more ready for it did the same thing with the Vortex. Had bought one of the first 30 on preorder and flipped if after a day. Now I just got another one this week 
WIS disease.... Got it bad I guess!


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks G. I took these pics with my iPhone in my office parking deck just after the Bluering landed.
> The blue Isofrane is perfect for this watch IMHO but a nice thick black rubber works well too as would a distressed leather straps like the ones Steve Laughlin sells(Benarus).
> I did get a blue one when they first came out, I wanted the black with the Seiko 6r15 and nicer date wheels but couldn't score one. I will one day  When I got my initial bluering, it arrived on bracelet and I thought it looked bland/boring, the bracelet looked bad I thought too, end links stuck out too far in an odd way that really turned me off.
> Lately I'd been seeing real nice pics of the bluering on various straps and I kept thinking it looked good and that I should give it another shot. My tastes have changed too and I guess now I'm more ready for it did the same thing with the Vortex. Had bought one of the first 30 on preorder and flipped if after a day. Now I just got another one this week
> WIS disease.... Got it bad I guess!


I put mine on the blu iso and have never had it back on the bracelet. your right, that combo is great!!! My black one stays on the bracelet, but I have a black iso if i want.
the bluering is a keeper!!!

g..


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

078 Silver/brushed now officially in Philadelphia, PA!


----------



## AndrewL1928 (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations Raza!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

AndrewL1928 said:


> Congratulations Raza!


Thanks! Couldn't be happier. I need to get a tiny flathead screwdriver before I can resize the bracelet (Nick's wrist is nearly 3/4 in smaller than mine) so I have it on a NATO right now. No good pictures, but I have this:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats man!! It looks great on the NATO actually! I'd keep it on, the bracelet isn't that great for the watch IMO. 
Man the silver Bluering is a looker too! 

Anyone has good pics of their black Bluering? I gotta try and find one


----------



## sleevefullofaces (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree that it looks great on that NATO. 

Congrats!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats man!! It looks great on the NATO actually! I'd keep it on, the bracelet isn't that great for the watch IMO.
> Man the silver Bluering is a looker too! Anyone has good pics of their black Bluering? I gotta try and find one


The Black is a looker too.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> Thanks! Couldn't be happier. I need to get a tiny flathead screwdriver before I can resize the bracelet (Nick's wrist is nearly 3/4 in smaller than mine) so I have it on a NATO right now. No good pictures, but I have this:


Raza, the BR looks excellent on the NATO. Big congrats on the pickup


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

16-06-2011: added Raza, corrected Jeep99dad 
18-06-2011: added Jeep99dad (yup, he bought another BR) ;-)

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Plue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 42/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> The Black is a looker too.


Whoa, whoa....is that JSAR rubber?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bedlam said:


> The Black is a looker too.


 Dang!!! That's hot man |>
Wanna sell it???:-d


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> Whoa, whoa....is that JSAR rubber?


Its from here IN STOCK 22mm Made in Italy NBR rubber Vanilla Scent Strap 22/20 135/75


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang!!! That's hot man |>
> Wanna sell it???:-d


Thanks...but there is less than no chance of me parting with my BR ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bedlam said:


> Thanks...but there is less than no chance of me parting with my BR ;-)


:-( man so much for WIS friendship:-d

Never mind, I think I just found one|>


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Thanks...but there is less than no chance of me parting with my BR ;-)


The black definitely looks awesome, but I prefer the ETA movement to the 6R15. Although, my Bluering has been regulated, so I'm not sure if that's completely fair. But my Sumo has not been the best timekeeper.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

El duPO posto:-s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm trying to close the deal on a black one  tough to figure out a good price for these o|
I personally like the 6r15.|>


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Its from here IN STOCK 22mm Made in Italy NBR rubber Vanilla Scent Strap 22/20 135/75


Any chance you know how it compares to JSAR rubber? I've been thinking about getting a second JSAR strap to put on my Bluering.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Its from here IN STOCK 22mm Made in Italy NBR rubber Vanilla Scent Strap 22/20 135/75


Any chance you know how it compares to JSAR rubber? I've been thinking about getting a second JSAR strap to put on my Bluering.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

They look the same as what marathon uses to me or even Bali Hai. 
I have one at home in 22 and 2 in 24. Very versatile strap. Clean. Not a dust magnet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

They look the same as what marathon uses to me or even Bali Hai. 
I have one at home in 22 and 2 in 24. Very versatile strap. Clean. Not a dust magnet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

:rodekaart drum rolls....b-)
I said this morning I wanted to find a black Bluering and...
Yeap... I did it again...

Just found/bought one:-d where is the "I'm doing a little dance" emoticon???

Bedlam, please have Black #71 added to the list: Jeep99dad-Brice, Charlotte


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

One day, huh? That is only 6 months less than I've been looking for a bluering...nice job! Guess I need to step my game up...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got people;-)

Yes. It was not posted too. 

Gotta post a lot, help people, build friendship with members and they'll let you know what they want to move before they post them FS:-! I got lucky on this one, right time right place|>
Also use sites like watchrecon.com Daily That's how I found the blue one two weeks ago. 
I think google also some auto notification process for things you look for. 

Those Bluering don't come up FS often but you should post a WTB in various forums.


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!

I've got a WTB up here, and I've been watchrecon-ing it up for a while with no success...well I did once agree to a deal on here and even had the money sent with the guy saying he would ship the next day before he sent the money back, ignored me for a week, and then said he had decided to keep it...sad face. And now I'm pretty sure he sold it to someone else since it isn't listed in his sig anymoreo|

I just try to tell myself that the crazy searching will just make it all the sweeter when I finally end up with one on my wrist

One of these days...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got people;-)
> 
> Yes. It was not posted too.
> 
> Gotta post a lot, help people, build friendship with members and they'll let you know what they want to move before they post them FS:-! I got lucky on this one, right time right place


This is true. Some of my best pickups have come from back channel offers from people I have helped along the way when they needed an assist.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> Any chance you know how it compares to JSAR rubber? I've been thinking about getting a second JSAR strap to put on my Bluering.


Don't know the JSAR rubber. I first got on to these straps as they were the rubber sent with my DWatch Stingray. They are now my favourite strap bar none.

A tip: when they are brand new, roll them tightly into a spiral and bind them in a rubber band for a couple of days. Then they are already well on the way to being molded to your wrist shape. They mold over a month or two any way but it speeds the process as the rubber is pretty thick and not as malleable as the cheaper silicon straps initially.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've owned the Gsar, Dwatch, Bali Hai and they all use this same rubber. 
I bought some extra from chris at Bali Hai for 20 or 25 bucks. He sells them on his accessory page. 

You also ought to try the smooth Maratac rubber with deployant buckle. It's 20-30$ too, easy to wear with any watch. Simple shape. 
Raza, what's your wrist size?


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got people;-)
> 
> Yes. It was not posted too.
> 
> Gotta post a lot, help people, build friendship with members and they'll let you know what they want to move before they post them FS:-! I got lucky on this one, right time right place|>


That's how I found and bought quite a few in the past. I like buying under the radar. Remember when I was hot for your s/s Seawolf Brice? You gave me dibs when you finally decided to flip,(Besides, I knew *all* of your watches are eventually going to hit "the corner" no matter how much you say "it's a keeper" lol ;-)).
Example:
*Me:* Hey Brice,
How's it going Buddy?
I see you bought an Avenger Seawolf. I saw it too. I guess you beat me to it. 
So, how you liking it?
*Brice:* Hey Dave,
I love it, I can't take it off. It's my grail!
*Me:* Sweet! So, how much you want for it?
*Brice:* Not for sale Dave. It's a keeper!

A few days later....
*Brice:* Hey Dave, I'm selling the Seawolf. You want it?
LOL! ;-) 
But, by that time I had already bought my Super Avenger, so I had to turn down a sweet deal. 
Brice is right, it really helps to make a lot of friends here. If you're cool. You win |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hansomegq67 said:


> That's how I found and bought quite a few in the past. I like buying under the radar. Remember when I was hot for your s/s Seawolf Brice? You gave me dibs when you finally decided to flip,(Besides, I knew *all* of your watches are eventually going to hit "the corner" no matter how much you say "it's a keeper" lol ;-)).
> Example:
> *Me:* Hey Brice,
> How's it going Buddy?
> ...


:rodekaart Grand pa, you're still up?? maybe you woke up to change your Depend?:-d and give me crap while you were up:-! I love you man:-d
To my defense, I only sold it to buy another Seawolf:roll:

But hey, keeper is a mater of perspective... I keep them... just not that long


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Don't know the JSAR rubber. I first got on to these straps as they were the rubber sent with my DWatch Stingray. They are now my favourite strap bar none.
> 
> A tip: when they are brand new, roll them tightly into a spiral and bind them in a rubber band for a couple of days. Then they are already well on the way to being molded to your wrist shape. They mold over a month or two any way but it speeds the process as the rubber is pretty thick and not as malleable as the cheaper silicon straps initially.


I'll have to try that with my GSAR rubber (on my Sumo). It's much thicker than the JSAR rubber and is taking much longer to break in. I updated my thread with a couple of shots of my Bluering, but here's one for you:










I might put it back on the black Glycine leather:










I'm thinking about picking up a 22mm white stitch Bradystraps Sailcloth, a brown/tan Hirsch Liberty, and a 22mm JSAR strap as well.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've owned the Gsar, Dwatch, Bali Hai and they all use this same rubber.
> I bought some extra from chris at Bali Hai for 20 or 25 bucks. He sells them on his accessory page.
> 
> You also ought to try the smooth Maratac rubber with deployant buckle. It's 20-30$ too, easy to wear with any watch. Simple shape.
> Raza, what's your wrist size?


Just under 8". Haven't measured it properly, but I'd say 7 3/4" or 7 7/8".

Isn't the Maratac rubber silicone? I have some Modena straps and they are lint magnets.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got people;-)
> 
> Yes. It was not posted too.
> 
> ...


That was fast, Brice. Very fast.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raza said:


> I'll have to try that with my GSAR rubber (on my Sumo). It's much thicker than the JSAR rubber and is taking much longer to break in. I updated my thread with a couple of shots of my Bluering, but here's one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that leather looks good on the Bluering.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> that leather looks good on the Bluering.


I can't really find a strap that doesn't look good on a BR


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

I been looking for one for the past week and a half, think the bluering looks nice!I was hoping to if anyone was going to sell a Halios silver or blue dial if so send me a message , willing to pay a very good amount for one.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bedlam, please have Black #71 added to the list: Jeep99dad-Brice, Charlotte


Done. Pics pls!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> I been looking for one for the past week and a half, think the bluering looks nice!I was hoping to if anyone was going to sell a Halios silver or blue dial if so send me a message , willing to pay a very good amount for one.


Those are the necessary requirements....now just add a daily scan on the for sale boards and a wad of patience and you have a chance. Or just be Brice and they fall into your lap ;-)


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol I wish it would land in my lap, I put some pics up the other day... guess i will try and wait patiently thanks!!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Put up a WTB ad. If sellers don't contact you directly, other people will tell you of ones for sale. Hell, I got my Bluering through a PM from the seller.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bedlam said:


> Done. Pics pls!


will do. It is coming from France so may be a few days


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bedlam said:


> Those are the necessary requirements....now just add a daily scan on the for sale boards and a wad of patience and you have a chance. Or just be Brice and they fall into your lap ;-)


yeah it is just raining watches ove' hee'  A little luck doesn't hurt but it's mostly contacts... a WTB helps tremendously as mentioned before. Can't wait for my Black Bluering now!


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Woo! Tracked one down.  Black bezel, blue dial, brushed case #73 is on it's way to Jersey. Owner said he only wore it twice so it's basically NOS. Bracelet still has the protective film on it.

Here's some pics from the owner.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

it looks awesome! the black bezel on blue dial Bluering is a nice touch, is that a mod?
the leather on the pic looks cool, dresses it up a bit!
congrats!


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> it looks awesome! the black bezel on blue dial Bluering is a nice touch, is that a mod?
> the leather on the pic looks cool, dresses it up a bit!
> congrats!


Thanks Flipper! Been trying to track one down for a while now. I was a little curious myself in regards to color combo as I had not seen a black bezel/blue dial before. The former owner said he made the request to Jason when he pre-ordered and as far as he knows there were 3 made with this combination. I'd be curious to see who has the others. It's a curious combo that's quickly grown on me the more I see it in the pictures. Can't wait to see it in person. Should have it next week if the shipping from the UK goes smoothly.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## ak415 (May 29, 2010)

All right, I guess since you guys already know I have a Bluering I'll stop slacking and actually post on this thread. Silver/Beadblast #26 in the house. At +2 sec a day this is the most consistent timekeeper in my stable. Although it is pushing the lug-to-lug limit for my diminutive wrist (6.25"; wearing on the bracelet gives me the dreaded 'overhang'), it's a keeper for sure. That sunburst pattern on the dial is mesmerizing...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

The sunburst on the silver dial was really surprising. I didn't expect it, since the black and blue dials look rather flat. Do they have a sunburst pattern as well?


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Raza said:


> The sunburst on the silver dial was really surprising. I didn't expect it, since the black and blue dials look rather flat. Do they have a sunburst pattern as well?


Hmmm good question Raza. I could let you know next week but surely someone else will chime in before then. Appears to me to be a flat or matte finish.

Nice catch you have there. That silver dial is quite a looker. :-!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

daboosh said:


> Hmmm good question Raza. I could let you know next week but surely someone else will chime in before then. Appears to me to be a flat or matte finish.
> 
> Nice catch you have there. That silver dial is quite a looker. :-!


Thanks! The blue and black are certainly attractive, but it was the silver that made me head over heels.


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah it's hard to find a good silver dialed diver. Haven't seen them done very well (at least according to my own personal taste) but Jason really nailed it with the silver Bluering. When I started looking for a Bluering, I initially wanted the blue dial but after seeing ky70's picture of his silver dial on a brown leather strap (first page in this thread I think), I began looking for a blue OR silver dial. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

man I so want a silver dial now! maybe I shoot the trifecta, own one of each 
anyone wants to sell the grey sunburst dial Bluering??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raza said:


>


hotness!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

daboosh said:


> Thanks Flipper! Been trying to track one down for a while now. I was a little curious myself in regards to color combo as I had not seen a black bezel/blue dial before. The former owner said he made the request to Jason when he pre-ordered and as far as he knows there were 3 made with this combination. I'd be curious to see who has the others. It's a curious combo that's quickly grown on me the more I see it in the pictures. Can't wait to see it in person. Should have it next week if the shipping from the UK goes smoothly.


funny yours is coming from the UK and mine from France (Shipped today)! When did your ship?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> The sunburst on the silver dial was really surprising. I didn't expect it, since the black and blue dials look rather flat. Do they have a sunburst pattern as well?


No, only the silver has the sunburst dial.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> it looks awesome! the black bezel on blue dial Bluering is a nice touch, is that a mod?
> the leather on the pic looks cool, dresses it up a bit!
> congrats!


The black bezel on the blue dial was an option Jason provided when requested.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

21-06-2011: added daboosh, AK415 
23-06-2011 added Lovewatches14

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Philadelphia, US (Lovewatches14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 43/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (AK415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Lol I wish it would land in my lap, I put some pics up the other day... guess i will try and wait patiently thanks!!


Miracle  it did land on your lap. 
Someone's got a Bluering on the way !!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Miracle  it did land on your lap.
> Someone's got a Bluering on the way !!


Yes and I am very Happy it did....Anxiously waiting!!! Thank You Jeep99dad and MDF for making that Happen.. you guys are the best!!!:-!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

bedlam... can you mark me down for the blue dial, Pennsylvania USA. I will find out shortly what number it is and get back to you, Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

according to the list above you have # 80


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

LuvWatches14 said:


> bedlam... can you mark me down for the blue dial, Pennsylvania USA. I will find out shortly what number it is and get back to you, Thanks!


Glad to know there's another Bluering in PA! If I run into you, I'll know who you are.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Raza said:


> Glad to know there's another Bluering in PA! If I run into you, I'll know who you are.[/QUOTE
> 
> :-!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Added


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Added


Thanks! Bedlam..


----------



## WYBaugh (Jan 2, 2011)

I just received my Holotype last week and I love it but I really, really want a blue bluering! If anyone ever wants to sell please give me a yell. I have a WTB also but no luck so far.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Raza said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to know there's another Bluering in PA! If I run into you, I'll know who you are.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

bedlam can you also add me to the list for the blackdial brushed #99 , just acquired this! Thanks, have a great day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> bedlam can you also add me to the list for the blackdial brushed #99 , just aquired this! Thanks, have a great day!


Congrats my friend!!

And for those wondering, NO, Flipper did not flip his Flipping new black bluering! as a matter of fact mike hasn't even landed yet:-( Colossimo never takes this long usually!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats my friend!!
> 
> And for those wondering, NO, Flipper did not flip his Flipping new black bluering! as a matter of fact mike hasn't even landed yet:-( Colossimo never takes this long usually!


Thanks! I am sure you will yours receive it anyday now!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> bedlam can you also add me to the list for the blackdial brushed #99 , just aquired this! Thanks, have a great day!


Sweet! We will need pics when it comes (or we become sad and start having BR withdrawals) ;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

01-07-2011 added Lovewatches14 (again!)

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Philadelphia, US (Lovewatches14)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - UK (europa)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 43/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Pittsburgh, US (fsouth)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Philadelphia, US (Lovewatches14)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (AK415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Guys
I just acquired a sunburst grey dial Bluering and am super excited as I'll soon be able to compare all 3 side by side. Which will be my favorite!! 

Bluering Trifecta should be complete next week


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Guys
> I just acquired a sunburst grey dial Bluering and am super excited as I'll soon be able to compare all 3 side by side. Which will be my favorite!!
> 
> Bluering Trifecta should be complete next week


Nice. Though I worry that your house is going to start sinking under the weight of all these Bluerings ;-)


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Guys
> I just acquired a sunburst grey dial Bluering and am super excited as I'll soon be able to compare all 3 side by side. Which will be my favorite!!
> 
> Bluering Trifecta should be complete next week


Congratulations! You are very lucky! I am trying to buy a silver also, but you already know that haha.


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Guys
> I just acquired a sunburst grey dial Bluering and am super excited as I'll soon be able to compare all 3 side by side. Which will be my favorite!!
> 
> Bluering Trifecta should be complete next week


3 Bluerings?!?! Holy Cow! One of these days I hope to own just ONE. Though I'm starting to doubt more and more that that day will come before the 2nd edition is released...hopefully I like the dials as much as version 1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

They are out there, gotta look for them and ask folks who own them.. post often on the forums, build relationships...
I've got three in the past month, one was posted, plus found a 4th for a fellow WUS that was not posted either. 
And when they get posted FS on forums, they go quick, and fairly $$ vs what they cost new.. need to move fast and not ask to many questions


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bedlam said:


> Nice. Though I worry that your house is going to start sinking under the weight of all these Bluerings ;-)


 ah ah !  good thing I've got reinforced flooring in my bonus room for the pool table.

BTW, you may update the list for #50 Silver bluering Blasted 
thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Congratulations! You are very lucky! I am trying to buy a silver also, but you already know that haha.


I do, I do my friend... I'll keep my eyes and ears open. I know of one that may be workable... ;-)


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> They are out there, gotta look for them and ask folks who own them.. post often on the forums, build relationships...
> I've got three in the past month, one was posted, plus found a 4th for a fellow WUS that was not posted either.
> And when they get posted FS on forums, they go quick, and fairly $$ vs what they cost new.. need to move fast and not ask to many questions


Oh, trust me, I'm looking  Don't have the proper amount of contacts/relationships built up quite yet unfortunately...just caught on to this WIS thing in the past 6 months or so (hence the reason I missed out on the first run of Bluerings). But I will NOT quit!!! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

I want a black dialed one! I prefer one that hasn't been opened before. Let me know!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

bin31z said:


> I want a black dialed one! I prefer one that hasn't been opened before. Let me know!!


NIB? No chance.


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

No, I meant case not opened. I've had an example with some amateur watchmaking done and it had a good amount of dust on the dial and inside of the crystal.



bedlam said:


> NIB? No chance.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

bin31z said:


> No, I meant case not opened. I've had an example with some amateur watchmaking done and it had a good amount of dust on the dial and inside of the crystal.


Ah, ok. Get you now.

Actually, if some one had kept a BR locked away in a box all this time it would be an absolute travesty!!


----------



## daboosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy crap Brice, 3 Bluerings?!?! 

I finally received mine today. Was shipped on Saturday, June 25th from UK. USPS attempted to deliver to my place of business on Saturday, July 2 but we were closed. Then this week there was a huge backup of mail so they didn't get a chance to redeliver until this morning and I am happy to say #73 is now in my possession!

The watch was exactly as Stewart described it as having only been worn twice. Completely unmolested and in pristine condition. He included a "Caucho Adventure" rubber strap which is definitely high quality.

The dial is even better than I expected. The blue is this deep ethereal blue that seems to change appearance when viewed at different angles. With the black bezel it forms an amazing contrast that I like even more in person than in the pictures.

I was a little nervous to see how the watch would fit as it's specs give the impression that it is a large watch but it wears much smaller and fits my just under 7" wrist perfectly. It has just a slightly larger presence than my 2254.50 which fits like a glove. Really the only noticeable differences are the thickness of the Bluering which sits considerably higher than the 2254, and the lug-to-lug length which is a few mm longer than my 2254.

When opening the box and uncovering the watch, the very first thought I had was that this was a keeper. I'm extremely happy with this Bluering. I can't wait to receive the Kain Heritage strap I won in the contest and see how it looks on the Bluering. 









All in all, a real winner and now comes the fun task of searching for straps. I actually wore a black polo and my best blue Lucky Brand jeans to work today in anticipation of receiving the watch. All my wife could do was shake her head and sigh at me this morning.

This pic isn't even close to the quality of Stewarts' original pics but the good thing about this pic is that the watch is on MY wrist.


----------



## europa (Apr 8, 2010)

Glad you got it all OK Dan.. she's a stunner, especially with the special request black bezel insert!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Congrats. Very nice to see it finally on your arm! 



daboosh said:


> Holy crap Brice, 3 Bluerings?!?!
> 
> I finally received mine today. Was shipped on Saturday, June 25th from UK. USPS attempted to deliver to my place of business on Saturday, July 2 but we were closed. Then this week there was a huge backup of mail so they didn't get a chance to redeliver until this morning and I am happy to say #73 is now in my possession!
> 
> ...


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats daboosh very Nice!! Pictures Look Good to Me!!!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm getting very close to ordering a Bradystraps Sailcloth for it. White stitch, I think.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrsts Daboosh! it looks great with the blaxk bezel! Wear it in good health!

Raza, I think it'd look great! hmm, very tempting for one of my new bluering.
I am going to get a GasgasBones Bremont strap for my black bluering.


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

I've been haunted by this thread for so long.....rolling with fits of jealousy, then rage, then jealousy again, then a jealous rage, then a rage-filled jealousy.
Now I can finally join in.
New owner of #003 black dial/bead blasted here in Baltimore, MD.
Some quick pics:










Legendary Lume:










A picture with his 6r15 brother from another mother:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats!! The black Bluering looks great and has the nicest date wheel of the Bluering.white on black and nice bigger font vs the ETA powered versions.


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! The black Bluering looks great and has the nicest date wheel of the Bluering.white on black and nice bigger font vs the ETA powered versions.


Thanks! The black date wheel with white numbers on a black dialed diver is one of my favorite features.
Y'know, seeing the ease with which you acquired your blueringSSSS were a large reason for my aforementioned jealousy and rage LOL. Just glad to be part of the club with you now


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats and great pics. The BR looks so rounded and organic next to its Sumo cousin


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

10-07-2011: added aznhomer16

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 42/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## europa (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice one Bedlam.
Mine is no. 73 - but as you can see from the post above, it now belongs to Daboosh.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

aznhomer16 said:


> I've been haunted by this thread for so long.....rolling with fits of jealousy, then rage, then jealousy again, then a jealous rage, then a rage-filled jealousy.
> Now I can finally join in.
> New owner of #003 black dial/bead blasted here in Baltimore, MD.
> Some quick pics:
> ...


Congratulations! Also, what time was it when you took that picture?


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

Raza said:


> Congratulations! Also, what time was it when you took that picture?


Thanks Raza. Honestly, I still like your silver one better, but this one will more than suffice.
The time on the bluering in the picture is correct - 2:15pm. I hadn't worn my Sumo so its reserve had wound down. And I also remember the time because it was during my daughter's nap (which is about the only time I have to do anything watch-related).


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Congrats and great pics. The BR looks so rounded and organic next to its Sumo cousin


Especially when the Sumo is on that heavy, imposing bracelet.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

europa said:


> Nice one Bedlam.
> Mine is no. 73 - but as you can see from the post above, it now belongs to Daboosh.


Thanks for the heads up ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

aznhomer16 said:


> Thanks Raza. Honestly, I still like your silver one better, but this one will more than suffice.
> The time on the bluering in the picture is correct - 2:15pm. I hadn't worn my Sumo so its reserve had wound down. And I also remember the time because it was during my daughter's nap (which is about the only time I have to do anything watch-related).


Haha. I bet your daughter's nap is one of those few moments of freedom you don't easily forget.

I really like the black dial, even in bead blasted. I'm sort of back and forth on the blue dial, especially when it's bead blasted. The only thing I don't really love about the black dial is that it has the 6R15 instead of an ETA. My Sumo is one of my least accurate watches (not the least accurate, my Sunset takes that honor; I'm going to take it in and have it regulated one of these days). I'm sure it's a solid movement, but my Spork was more accurate.

I love the silver, I really do. I go back and forth on straps. Rubber, leather, NATO. I think the Bond NATO is the standard for me; I put it back on that now and I'm really loving it.


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

Raza said:


> Haha. I bet your daughter's nap is one of those few moments of freedom you don't easily forget.
> 
> I really like the black dial, even in bead blasted. I'm sort of back and forth on the blue dial, especially when it's bead blasted. The only thing I don't really love about the black dial is that it has the 6R15 instead of an ETA. My Sumo is one of my least accurate watches (not the least accurate, my Sunset takes that honor; I'm going to take it in and have it regulated one of these days). I'm sure it's a solid movement, but my Spork was more accurate.
> 
> I love the silver, I really do. I go back and forth on straps. Rubber, leather, NATO. I think the Bond NATO is the standard for me; I put it back on that now and I'm really loving it.


Yup, I always use my daughter's naptimes for the most important things in life i.e., watches.
I personally prefer the ETA movement as well. But, as you already know, coming across an opportunity to purchase a bluering nowadays (w/o having to give up an arm and a leg) is like traveling back in time. Actually, I think traveling back in time may be easier.
As I mentioned in a previous thread to you, the silver dial on bond nato is m-o-n-e-y.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I Have to say.......

I can't even begin to tell you all how much I love my Bluering. Acquiring it was a challenge, but I got one. At the time, it wasn't even the one that I really wanted. I wanted a blue face, black bezel. I ended up with a silver face, black bezel.

I'll tell you what, no deal in the world would make me trade my silver face bluering! It is truly shocking how much I love this watch! And when I look at it compared to a blue or black face, they are just not the same.

I've acquired a few watches in the last 6 months: A Kemmner Octopus, an Omega Speedmaster, a GSAR, and even an Oris Der Meistertacher..................but out of the bunch, the only one's I'm planning on holding on to indefinitely are:

My Lucien Rochat Kefir (due to it's relative obscurity)










and

You guessed it.....my Bluering.



















And it's like icing on the cake that mine is one of two #75's! So cool!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Obviously, I also like silver best. The sunburst dial has so much texture to it, and the contrasting bezel really makes it pop.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Beautiful watches


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I put the Bluering back on the bracelet and wore it to my parents' house this weekend. They'd never seen it before (nor have they seen about half of my collection...) but I wanted to wear it, so I did. Once my mom noticed it, she couldn't stop talking about how beautiful it is. I agree. The subtle simplicity of the dial, the sunburst, the oversized hands....it's so lovely. I know it was expensive (not compared to other Bluerings on sale now, but paying full price for a used watch is a little crazy), but it was a silver dial and brushed and in nearly perfect condition and I'm really, really sure that I made the right decision. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Its interesting that some see the plainish dial, blocky hands and markers as an indication of a watch that is less mature in its aesthetic. But I also see the svelte case, narrowish bezel and big dome crystal in counterpoint to the look of the hands and markers. It gives the watch a unique balance - making it a tool that is instantly readable in any light while having a really smooth and attractive appearance when you dress is up. You would pay a lot more for a unique watch design with that level of ability and flexibility in another watch brand.

I realised a while back that I see the BR as the centre of my collection. And to this day it still gets more wrist time than any other watch...and I love the dial as much as I did when I first bought it.



Raza said:


> I put the Bluering back on the bracelet and wore it to my parents' house this weekend. They'd never seen it before (nor have they seen about half of my collection...) but I wanted to wear it, so I did. Once my mom noticed it, she couldn't stop talking about how beautiful it is. I agree. The subtle simplicity of the dial, the sunburst, the oversized hands....it's so lovely. I know it was expensive (not compared to other Bluerings on sale now, but paying full price for a used watch is a little crazy), but it was a silver dial and brushed and in nearly perfect condition and I'm really, really sure that I made the right decision. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> Its interesting that some see the plainish dial, blocky hands and markers as an indication of a watch that is less mature in its aesthetic. But I also see the svelte case, narrowish bezel and big dome crystal in counterpoint to the look of the hands and markers. It gives the watch a unique balance - making it a tool that is instantly readable in any light while having a really smooth and attractive appearance when you dress is up. You would pay a lot more for a unique watch design with that level of ability and flexibility in another watch brand.
> 
> I realised a while back that I see the BR as the centre of my collection. And to this day it still gets more wrist time than any other watch...and I love the dial as much as I did when I first bought it.


The Bluering definitely takes a backseat to my Monaco and Speedy, but due to my own incompetence, it's getting a lot of wrist time where I would normally wear my Chase-Durer (took a link out, split the pin, can't put it back and it's a bit too tight right now; it's uncomfortable to wear because my wrist swells during the day. Late at night in the A/C it's fine, but for the middle of the day, it's unbearably tight).

So far everyone who has seen the Bluering really likes it, including the really cute girl at work that I have a huge crush on. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm with you guys. It's a great watch, simple in its design yet beautiful and different from the divers you usually see on the daily WRUW's. That's when you know you got a wining design IMHO. I had all three versions last week, but parted with the silver one right away. Just wasn't for me. A lot of grey with the case, dial and bracelet. Was a tad bland maybe though a black strap would likely have added contrast. I still have the black and blue Bluerings and at this point I couldn't tell you which I prefer. I have both on isofranes and it's a great combo. Next I'm trying leather.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm with you guys. It's a great watch, simple in its design yet beautiful and different from the divers you usually see on the daily WRUW's. That's when you know you got a wining design IMHO. I had all three versions last week, but parted with the silver one right away. Just wasn't for me. A lot of grey with the case, dial and bracelet. Was a tad bland maybe though a black strap would likely have added contrast. I still have the black and blue Bluerings and at this point I couldn't tell you which I prefer. I have both on isofranes and it's a great combo. Next I'm trying leather.


Boo! Why sell when you can DLC coat?


----------



## WYBaugh (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am a new member of the club having purchased a brused silver dial. I posted in WTT to see if anyone would be interested in trading a blasted blue dial for my silver?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

01-08-2011: added WYBaugh

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - San Pedro, US (speedbird119)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 42/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - LA, US (bin31z)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
#?? Silver - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

We only have 89 of 300 accounted for? Damn, we have a ways to go.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> We only have 89 of 300 accounted for? Damn, we have a ways to go.


If we wait a while Brice will have bought the remainder up and they can all be accounted for ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> If we wait a while Brice will have bought the remainder up and they can all be accounted for ;-)


Haha!


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

I finally have a Bluering! The funny thing is that it's the exact same one that I had agreed to a deal on a few months back (and that is in my avatar photo) before the seller decided to keep it. He then proceeded to sell it to someone else...who sold it to someone else...who sold it to me! A bit more expensive than my original deal, but I'll take it. The long search is over, time to enjoy the fruits of my labor. 96/100 Silver


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Extrobar said:


> I finally have a Bluering! The funny thing is that it's the exact same one that I had agreed to a deal on a few months back (and that is in my avatar photo) before the seller decided to keep it. He then proceeded to sell it to someone else...who sold it to someone else...who sold it to me! A bit more expensive than my original deal, but I'll take it. The long search is over, time to enjoy the fruits of my labor. 96/100 Silver
> 
> View attachment 493898


Word up, homes! The silver is the best, obviously. It's one of the few watches that work on a bracelet for me too. Awesome watch and enjoy it in good heath.

Mine says hello:


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

17-08-2011: added extrobar, updated ak415

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - New York, US (LockedUp)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 43/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Oops...forgot to mention that silver 96 is in Tampa FL. And WYBaugh now has a blue, not a silver (Thanks again brotha!)


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)

#61 Blue is now in New York...thanks speedbird119!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Freakin flippers...I can't keep up


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

24-08-2011: added Canning Vale

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - New York, US (LockedUp)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 43/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## rchunce (Apr 4, 2010)

#046 Blue. Buffalo, NY.



















Great watch. I know I'll regret it, but this one is available for purchase. Trying to thin out the collection. 
I'll start a proper thread in the sales forum later tonight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice pics of your Bluering. That blue just has something special! I've been going back
And forth between the black and blue I own, which I prefer and its a tough choice. I love the black and prefer the Seikobt but the blue is jut too cool. So I finally decided to sell the black but they both are awesome.


----------



## 40sjuker (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice pics of your Bluering. That blue just has something special! I've been going back
> And forth between the black and blue I own, which I prefer and its a tough choice. I love the black and prefer the Seikobt but the blue is jut too cool. So I finally decided to sell the black but they both are awesome.


I agree, the blue is "too cool" - maybe someday I'll own a blue one too. Right now though, I'm thrilled with the black #71 I was able to get from you. Thanks again Brice.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

02-09-2011: added rchunce, 40sjuker

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - New York, US (LockedUp)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 27/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 19/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats rchunce, 40sjuker.

Though, 40sjuker you know the rule. If there are no pics, it never happened ;-)


----------



## 40sjuker (Aug 20, 2011)

It really happened. Black #71 now resides in Raleigh, NC.

















Thank you jeep99dad aka Brice "Flipper"


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

40sjuker said:


> It really happened. Black #71 now resides in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> View attachment 505629
> 
> ...


  you are welcome! And it even cross state border;-)
I'll miss this black bluering but couldn't justify keeping both:-( too many watches out there! 
I got a Bathys last night and about to pull the trigger on the new Steinhart I think

But I still have one awesome Bluering, te blue version I just got back from Jason today! He rocks by the way!!
I strapped my new orange Isofrane on it just for fun


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, that really does look good


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

#85 Black reporting from Chester, NJ!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Horoticus said:


> #85 Black reporting from Chester, NJ!


Beautiful 

Welcome and thanks for some black-dial rear-guard action. It was becoming a blue swamp!

;-)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

10-09-2011: added Horoticus
16-09-2011: added Pumpkin

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - New York, US (LockedUp)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Dublin, Ireland (ps1)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 28/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phew! jhard to keep up with all the flipping going on ;-)

mine is on leather for the first time


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> phew! jhard to keep up with all the flipping going on ;-)
> 
> mine is on leather for the first time


That really is nice on the leather. I was thinking of a black leather strap with blue stitching for my black-dialed


----------



## Pumpkin (Nov 20, 2010)

#50 Silver Blasted has landed. Now at home with its Brushed sibling #80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
Madly in love with the blasted.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Agreed. I think the blasted is the right finish for this watch. It just works so well with the rounded case sides.


----------



## studebakerhawk (Mar 22, 2011)

#83 Black lost in transit! Shipped from AK to Scottsdale Arizona. Tracking shows it arrived at the local Scottsdale post office about 3 weeks ago but that was the last time it was seen/scanned. Many thanks to Georgejetson for his assistance in trying to track the package down. But post office has been little help and couldn't be any less responsive. To quote them "just file the insurance claim". I am still in denial!!!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

studebakerhawk said:


> #83 Black lost in transit! Shipped from AK to Scottsdale Arizona. Tracking shows it arrived at the local Scottsdale post office about 3 weeks ago but that was the last time it was seen/scanned. Many thanks to Georgejetson for his assistance in trying to track the package down. But post office has been little help and couldn't be any less responsive. To quote them "just file the insurance claim". I am still in denial!!!


:-(


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn. That hurts. :-(


----------



## jsherlock (Oct 4, 2010)

What kind of leather is that?



Jeep99dad said:


> phew! jhard to keep up with all the flipping going on ;-)
> 
> mine is on leather for the first time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got it from Panatime and it feels real nice. 39$
From the email invoice:
22mm Dark Brn ....22deepoilwhtsts ........1 .39.99
Deep Oiled W/Stitch 22/22
Removable Brush PV Buckle


----------



## jsherlock (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks!



Jeep99dad said:


> I got it from Panatime and it feels real nice. 39$
> From the email invoice:
> 22mm Dark Brn ....22deepoilwhtsts ........1 .39.99
> Deep Oiled W/Stitch 22/22
> Removable Brush PV Buckle


----------



## Canning Vale (May 30, 2011)

studebakerhawk said:


> #83 Black lost in transit! Shipped from AK to Scottsdale Arizona. Tracking shows it arrived at the local Scottsdale post office about 3 weeks ago but that was the last time it was seen/scanned. Many thanks to Georgejetson for his assistance in trying to track the package down. But post office has been little help and couldn't be any less responsive. To quote them "just file the insurance claim". I am still in denial!!!


I feel your pain mate.

My Blue #14 left Florida on the 30th August and has not been seen since. It _is _travelling half way around the world though so I'm hopeful it is still on its way.

I blame Georgejetson as he, being a previous owner of my Bluering, is the common link :-d


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Halios Bluering
blue dial
097/100


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice and congratulations


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

27-09-2011: added Miroslav 2

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - New York, US (LockedUp)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Austria, EU (Shounen)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 28/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

#72 Blue in the UK recently purchased from Shounen.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice 

I will update the list when I get home from a work trip I'm on right now


----------



## 5thofjuly (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been looking for a reasonably priced orange strap for my blue dialed Bluering. I decided to give the burnt orange one from Bradystraps a try. I like rubber as well, but already had a black Isofrane that came with my Laguna so decided for something a little "different". What do you guys think (besides my inadequate photography skills)?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

5thofjuly said:


> I've been looking for a reasonably priced orange strap for my blue dialed Bluering. I decided to give the burnt orange one from Bradystraps a try. I like rubber as well, but already had a black Isofrane that came with my Laguna so decided for something a little "different". What do you guys think (besides my inadequate photography skills)?


That looks excellent 

I like the Bradystraps too and usually have my SAS on a black one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it a lot... I actually need to get a black/red stitch one for my Bathys


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

5thofjuly said:


> I've been looking for a reasonably priced orange strap for my blue dialed Bluering. I decided to give the burnt orange one from Bradystraps a try. I like rubber as well, but already had a black Isofrane that came with my Laguna so decided for something a little "different". What do you guys think (besides my inadequate photography skills)?


Um, that looks awesome. Possibly my favorite strap I've seen on a blue dial Bluering.


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

If any of bluering out there is looking to part ways with theirs PM me. I'm mainly interested in Silver dial or black, but I could learn to love blue.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

12-10-2011: added northernmonkey

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - New York, US (LockedUp)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - undisclosed, UK (northernmonkey)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 28/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

k2parkstar said:


> If any of bluering out there is looking to part ways with theirs PM me. I'm mainly interested in Silver dial or black, but I could learn to love blue.


Good luck with the hunt ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I've got to be honest with you guys. I've tried black leather, brown leather, rubber, and the bracelet....but I'm always coming back to the NATO. Here's a terrible wrist shot of my Bluering on my new gray NATO:


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> I've got to be honest with you guys. I've tried black leather, brown leather, rubber, and the bracelet....but I'm always coming back to the NATO. Here's a terrible wrist shot of my Bluering on my new gray NATO:


I said it when I first reviewed the watch...the Bluering was born for a NATO. It suits most everything but I have always liked it best on a 4-ring NATO.


----------



## Rich Golias (Jul 28, 2011)

raza said:


> i'm trying to join, but i'm having a hard time finding the right one!


i agree!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Rich Golias said:


> i agree!


You must be patient...or be Brice, who seems to have no trouble landing BR's!


----------



## 5thofjuly (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe in giving credit where credit is due and Todd over at Bradystraps definitely deserves acknowledgement. Recently, while going through airport security, I placed my Bluering on the orange Bradystrap in my carry-on to go through the scanner and after coming out on the other side (after a brief delay due to a thorough pat down) I retrieved my watch and while putting it back on notice that one of the keepers on the strap has been torn away. Obviously I'm very disappointed. I contacted Todd at Bradystraps to see about getting it fixed and like Jason with Halios, Todd with Bradystraps stands by his product and made sure I remained a satisfied customer. In this case, he merely sent me a new strap rather than trying to fix my damaged one. I have to say, I really like promoting small business when they take care of their customers like this. Thanks Todd. And to anyone else out there looking for a good strap I can't recommend Bradystraps enough.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad to hear about your dealings with Bradystraps.

I have dealt with Todd a couple of times and this response from him is his standard. I have 22m and 24mm black stitch black sailcloth straps and they have been first class straps. In my experience he is a first rate retailer and his product is great. 

Cheers.


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

I've made the list #80 silver brushed is now located in Knoxville, Tennessee. Pictures will follow


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Big congrats  The silver is certainly the shy one of the breed and rarely appears on the list compared to the others ;-)


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Kind of off topic.

I need some thick springbars that come with the Laguna and Bluering. Would I be able to get those anywhere online or should I get them from Halios? The one that came with my Laguna broke and I cannot find the ones for the Bluering.


----------



## scsigep (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks to LockedUp #61 (blue w/ black bezel) is now with me (scsigep) in Travelers Rest, SC.b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nolanz14 said:


> Kind of off topic.
> 
> I need some thick springbars that come with the Laguna and Bluering. Would I be able to get those anywhere online or should I get them from Halios? The one that came with my Laguna broke and I cannot find the ones for the Bluering.


Have you emailed Jason? I'm sure he'd hook you up. 
Otherwise just get Seiko fat springbars


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Pics!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

29-10-2011: added scsigep, k2parkstar

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - Charlotte, US (Jeep99dad)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - undisclosed, UK (northernmonkey)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 28/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have an email out to him and am waiting to hear back.


Jeep99dad said:


> Have you emailed Jason? I'm sure he'd hook you up.
> Otherwise just get Seiko fat springbars


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

That looks fantastic :-!


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

I am late to the Bluering craze, but better late than never. This is #10/100 blue bead blasted. I really, really, really like this watch. I love the bracelet, I love the shape of the case, I love the domed sapphire. What a great and well balanced time piece. I think what really sells this watch is how unlike anything else it is. This watch reminds of a prop that would be used in _A Clockwork Orange. _I think it's that space age 60s mod look. I HOPE that this watch is a keeper. But, I've been such a bad flipper this year, that I can't make that promise to myself or to all of you. Anyways, I'm going to really try and make this my last purchase of 2011, and hopefully 2012 will see me adding watches to my collection instead of cannabilizing.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

5-12-2011: added hordeton

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - undisclosed, UK (northernmonkey)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Ontario, Canada (sdrutledge)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 28/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats ;-)

Its better to have flipped and lost than never to have flipped at all ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

#78 Silver isn't going anywhere, even though I could easily sell it for a profit. I like it too much. I get compliments on it all the time, too.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> #78 Silver isn't going anywhere, even though I could easily sell it for a profit. I like it too much. I get compliments on it all the time, too.


Yeah. I will keep mine too...it has always felt like its at the centre of my collection somehow


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

I sold my black bb #39 almost a year ago, missed it so bad i bought a blue brushed #72
from a fellow wus from the UK, not a scratch on it... its a definite keeper. :-!


----------



## deskdiverextraordinaire (Dec 11, 2011)

Black #24 found a new home in Atlanta. Thanks to my wife and her inability to keep a surprise its on my wrist now. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## sdrutledge (Jan 8, 2009)

You are one lucky guy! 

(I said the same thing to her when she bought it from me)


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Raza said:


> #78 Silver isn't going anywhere, even though I could easily sell it for a profit. I like it too much. I get compliments on it all the time, too.


I'm trying to decide if my silver is the ultimate keeper or a flip for solid profit candidate :think:


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

17-12-2011: added T-hunter, deskdiverextraordinaire

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 28/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - San Francisco US (aafanatic)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice pick-ups guys ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

TroyNVie said:


> I'm trying to decide if my silver is the ultimate keeper or a flip for solid profit candidate :think:


I honestly don't think I could sell it without regretting it, then buying one back at a huge loss in the future. After the amount of time I went searching for one, it's a real keeper.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

The silver one is amazing. Jealous of anyone who owns it. :-!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

PortlandSpartan said:


> The silver one is amazing. Jealous of anyone who owns it. :-!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Raza said:


>


Nice picture, Raza.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Number 64 (Silver brushed) is in Westchester County, New York (purchased from AAFanatic last month.)

Recently put it on Stringray and have fallen in love - this watch is not going anywhere!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

01-01-2012 added TroyNVie
08-01-2012 added pjb204

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Philidelphia, US (twostirish222)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 28/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#64 Silver - New York, US (TroyNVie)
#66 Silver - Providence, US (jsherlock)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 20/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

That is a great look....I'm still not convinced I could come over to the silver side though


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

#65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)

Bought from the sales forum. Now in New York, NY


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

pbj204 said:


> #65 Blue - Boston, US (nolanz14)
> 
> Bought from the sales forum. Now in New York, NY


I think that's the first rally strap I have seen on a Bluering 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

nevermind, he actually sold it out from underneath me while he said he was "holding it for me"


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

petersenjp said:


> nevermind, he actually sold it out from underneath me while he said he was "holding it for me"


That stuff is tricky and frustrating for both parties. Personally I won't hold a watch for anyone. Either thay pay via paypal immediately they say they will take the watch or the watch is available for purchase until they do forward the funds. I have held watches a few times and it went poorly each time.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

bedlam said:


> That stuff is tricky and frustrating for both parties. Personally I won't hold a watch for anyone. Either thay pay via paypal immediately they say they will take the watch or the watch is available for purchase until they do forward the funds. I have held watches a few times and it went poorly each time.


I totally understand if someone doesn't want to hold. I would have left my meeting if I knew this wold happen!! . Oh well, shark diver, here I come!!!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

petersenjp said:


> I totally understand if someone doesn't want to hold. I would have left my meeting if I knew this wold happen!! . Oh well, shark diver, here I come!!!


I have both. You won't be disappointed. The Bluering is prettier, but the quality is on par.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Raza said:


> I have both. You won't be disappointed. The Bluering is prettier, but the quality is on par.


Messaged back and forth with the seller today. No hard feeling, just one of those things and wished him the best!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

petersenjp said:


> Messaged back and forth with the seller today. No hard feeling, just one of those things and wished him the best!


Its the sign of a good bloke when you can have a conflict which ends with mutual good feelings.


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so jealous. Those bluerings look amazing. Someone please PM me if you're thinking about selling!


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

#30 Black & BB has been based out of Charlotte, NC with me for a few months. I'd love to pick up a silver dial at some point as well.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

23-01-2012 Added: r6ckstar, mari0
01-02-2012 Added: Eraserhead

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Charlotte, US (r6ckstar)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#89 Black - Montreal, Canada (Eraserhead)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 29/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Tampa Bay, US (Pumpkin)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#61 Silver - Gdansk, Poland (mari0)
#64 Silver - New York, US (TroyNVie)
#66 Silver - Coledale, Australia (dominic)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 21/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude, where are the pics?????


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

true true, here it is in Barbados


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

r6ckstar said:


> true true, here it is in Barbados


Mmm..nice


----------



## mari0 (Jan 23, 2012)

Helo from Gdansk, Poland
061/100 silver brushed on cobra


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome! Nice pickup. I have added you to the list above


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Seriously nice combination you have there :-!


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's mine! 089/100 - Black dial - brushed - Montreal, Canada

Couple of pictures after I removed the busted bezel to take off the gasket, following the precious advice of wus gentlemen aka bedlam and Eric L. I managed to unglue my bezel insert while doing the work! I kind of like it this way  just a little less practical. Anyway here's a couple of pictures. Do you guys know if any other bezel inserts would fit the Bluering if I decide to experiment a bit?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Eraserhead said:


> Here's mine! 089/100 - Black dial - brushed - Montreal, Canada
> 
> ...Do you guys know if any other bezel inserts would fit the Bluering if I decide to experiment a bit?


This heretic has been added to the list ;-)


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

This all wus forum transformed me I'm telling you! ;-)


bedlam said:


> This heretic has been added to the list ;-)


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks to pumpkin, the number 50/100 silver dial blasted Bluering has a new home in Chicago , Illinois!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

07-02-2012 Added: edogg534

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 44/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Charlotte, US (r6ckstar)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#89 Black - Montreal, Canada (Eraserhead)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - NJ, US (bar2020)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 29/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Chicago, US (edogg534)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#61 Silver - Gdansk, Poland (mari0)
#64 Silver - New York, US (TroyNVie)
#66 Silver - Coledale, Australia (dominic)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 21/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just grabbed #99 black off the sales forum...Yup, paid a premium, but this watch has been on my list since I had it several years ago....It has a lot of memories behind it, so i had to pick one up when it became available!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it strange that I bought #99 black dial and ... I just realized I owned this exact watch one year ago!!!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

petersenjp said:


> Is it strange that I bought #99 black dial and ... I just realized I owned this exact watch one year ago!!!!


Your kidding. That is awesome


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

16-03-2012 added: petersenjp
18-03-2012 added: dohmer

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New Brunswick, Canada (OldBaldCheater)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#100 Blue - Sweden (dohmer)*
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 45/100


#01 Black - Sth Florida, US (dbrad95)
#03 Black - Baltimore, US (aznhomer16)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Charlotte, US (r6ckstar)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Chester, US (Horoticus)
#89 Black - Montreal, Canada (Eraserhead)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 29/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Chicago, US (edogg534)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#61 Silver - Gdansk, Poland (mari0)
#64 Silver - New York, US (TroyNVie)
#66 Silver - Coledale, Australia (dominic)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 21/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Your kidding. That is awesome


I went through the forums and have seen it has made a journey here and there. This watch will not be leaving again. This watch is suppose to be home with me :-d


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

100/100 blue dial, blue bezel, brushed, in Umea, Sweden. Its been mine since new. Had it for 90% of the time, mostley on black rubber or orange nato.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Howdy Dohmer,

Looks like we have another duplicate number. The rarest Bluerings of all!



dohmer said:


> 100/100 blue dial, blue bezel, brushed, in Umea, Sweden. Its been mine since new. Had it for 90% of the time, mostley on black rubber or orange nato.


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

bedlam said:


> Howdy Dohmer,
> 
> Looks like we have another duplicate number. The rarest Bluerings of all!


Rarest? 2 are more then 1. Single Numbered must be more rare.. 
What's the reason for the duplicate numbers? (Don't have time to search the forum).

Love the watch. Like I said, it's been om my wirst pretty much every day since I got it i May? 2010. I'm trying to score an orange rubber strap similar to the OEM. I've asked Bonetto if they make the 281 model in orange. Isofrane would be nice but I rather spend my money on fishing lures/gears these days.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I mean, that all other Bluerings are singles. Having a duplicate is an unusual occurance (only 3 we know of), making them unusual.


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

bedlam said:


> I mean, that all other Bluerings are singles. Having a duplicate is an unusual occurance (only 3 we know of), making them unusual.


Have Jason mention why this is?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

dohmer said:


> Have Jason mention why this is?


No, though he has an offer to replace the back of the watch to a blank if it concerns you. I think there were several variations of dial colour and case finish and the numbers may have gotten crossed over between types. I don't know for sure.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

petersenjp said:


> Is it strange that I bought #99 black dial and ... I just realized I owned this exact watch one year ago!!!!


Stories like yours are why I'm never letting mine go!


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

bedlam said:


> No, though he has an offer to replace the back of the watch to a blank if it concerns you. I think there were several variations of dial colour and case finish and the numbers may have gotten crossed over between types. I don't know for sure.


I see. Mine stays with 100.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

#99 is back home safe and sound after over a year of traveling. She wont be leaving the stable again


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

petersenjp said:


> #99 is back home safe and sound after over a year of traveling. She wont be leaving the stable again
> 
> View attachment 657631


I've heard that one before 

But seriously, congrats!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

damn, some day i hope to have a black (read: NE15/6r15 FTW :-!)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish I had a Bluering... A blue dial would be ideal!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've heard that one before
> 
> But seriously, congrats!!


Maybe a little "BriceITIS" had hit me for awhile, but this bluering has some sentimental value, and now that its back, its staying, much like my Colt. Others may come and go, but the these two are staying....

Now side note, when you selling your Raven Brice? :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

petersenjp said:


> Now side note, when you selling your Raven Brice? :-d


oh, it is a keeper my friend


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> oh, it is a keeper my friend


LOL


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

One of the guys at work just got a Halios Puck. Boy was he surprised when I knew what it was! Then I told him that I had a Bluering and he got so jealous....


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Raza said:


> One of the guys at work just got a Halios Puck. Boy was he surprised when I knew what it was! Then I told him that I had a Bluering and he got so jealous....


Heh, heh...score one for Raza ;-)


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

Please update. Black dial #3 here


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Maverick888 said:


> Please update. Black dial #3 here


Pics! We must have our Bluering pr0n or it didn't happen ;-)


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

Here ya go! . It's on Toshi strap. Awesome combo!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

20-05-2012 added: Maverick888
24-05-2012 added: drkay
28-05-2012 added: Et209, Zenrag

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New York, US (drkay)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#100 Blue - Sweden (dohmer)*
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 45/100


#01 Black - Singapore (Et209)
#03 Black - Sth California, US (Maverick888)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - New Yoek, US (AJS)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Charlotte, US (r6ckstar)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (bedlam's bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Calgary, Canada (Zenrag)
#89 Black - Montreal, Canada (Eraserhead)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 29/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Chicago, US (edogg534)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#61 Silver - Gdansk, Poland (mari0)
#64 Silver - New York, US (TroyNVie)
#66 Silver - Coledale, Australia (dominic)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 21/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Mmm...very nice


----------



## brightsky (Jan 25, 2010)

You lucky bunch. I envy you. Should have picked up a bluering when I had the chance -- IMO the best looking watch from Halios.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

brightsky said:


> You lucky bunch. I envy you. Should have picked up a bluering when I had the chance -- IMO the best looking watch from Halios.


\

And the flipping of them has definitely settled. I expect most of them have found homes they will be in for some time.


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh you bet they found a home. No one is likely moving anymore  I got lucky the previous owner of my Bluering happens to live 30 minutes away from me. And he thought the Bluering may be a bit too big for his 6.5" wrist. So, he traded it with my black/grey Laguna - which seems to work perfectly for him. I am happy because I am getting the blue Laguna next month anyway. Talk a bout a win-win deal plus we get to chat about our love for watches a bit )



bedlam said:


> And the flipping of them has definitely settled. I expect most of them have found homes they will be in for some time.


----------



## drkay (Aug 8, 2011)

Blue 26/100 ended up with me.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bedlam said:


> \
> 
> And the flipping of them has definitely settled. I expect most of them have found homes they will be in for some time.


To be completely honest, I don't even wear mine more than once a week these days (I will wear it more now that the summer is here), but I'd never contemplate selling it, even though I could turn a sweet profit from it and a big chunk out of my Tudor budget deficit.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's the black #001. in Singapore!! I will be keeping it in the family for a long long time! I had strangers coming up to me and asking about the watch! Wow!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone looking to sell, PM me.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Et209 said:


> Here's the black #001. in Singapore!! I will be keeping it in the family for a long long time! I had strangers coming up to me and asking about the watch! Wow!!


Congrats on the Bluering!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

New owner of the 85/100 Black Dial (actually I have had it for while)

Here are my pictures:


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

bedlam said:


> Congrats on the Bluering!


 thx! I really enjoy this watch!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> New owner of the 85/100 Black Dial (actually I have had it for while)


I expect there have been a few Bluering acquisitions that have gone under the radar. Hope you enjoy the watch!


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking for a blue or black dial. PM me!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

bin31z said:


> Looking for a blue or black dial. PM me!


This is not a sale thread. Please go to the WTB section or PM someone directly.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

No. 34 reporting in...

Canberra, Australia.









Buzz


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)

Proud new NW USA owner of #31 Blue/Bead


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

#51


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

buzz819 said:


> No. 34 reporting in...
> 
> Canberra, Australia.
> 
> ...


I love this one


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Also 51 Black... Reassigned....









Buzz


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

96/100 Blue face/blue bezel brushed is now mine. Buffalo, NY USA


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have #34/100 Blue dial bead blasted is now in NZ. Got it from Buzz a little while ago and now see what all the fuss was about these watches. Halios smashed it with this design, so versatile and not too tall. I want to try it on blue Isofrane after Xmas and then grab a blue Puck to go with it.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been thinking of putting mine on leather. I haven't worn it much lately, I've been wearing chronos almost exclusively. 

I'm selling off most of my collection, the Bluering may just be the only dive watch survivor.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone bidding on that silver one on ebay? I would but pre-ordered the Tropik B.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

ukdabest said:


> #51
> 
> View attachment 833431


Beautiful. Love the silver dial on this one.



pbj204 said:


> Anyone bidding on that silver one on ebay? I would but pre-ordered the Tropik B.


I too just pre-ordered the Tropik B, but thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

AcsFoolMike said:


> Beautiful. Love the silver dial on this one.
> 
> I too just pre-ordered the Tropik B, but thanks for the heads-up.


I like the silver dial too, but I just can't do bead blasted.....


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I like the silver dial too, but I just can't do bead blasted.....


My silver dial is brushed. Yes, it's amazing.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> Anyone bidding on that silver one on ebay? I would but pre-ordered the Tropik B.


At $430 with a couple of days remaining. Someone may get a deal here.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know there are alot of views and I think a bunch of people are waiting to snipe it at the last minute...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

AcsFoolMike said:


> At $430 with a couple of days remaining. Someone may get a deal here.


Unfortunately, I doubt it.

Good buyers on ebay don't bid right away. They wait until the last auction moments and then pile in their bids... It will go close if not over $700 when this is all done if I have my wits of me.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

MadMex said:


> I don't know there are alot of views and I think a bunch of people are waiting to snipe it at the last minute...





Zenrag said:


> Unfortunately, I doubt it.
> 
> Good buyers on ebay don't bid right away. They wait until the last auction moments and then pile in their bids... It will go close if not over $700 when this is all done if I have my wits of me.


I understand this, and I guess time will tell. Haven't seen the amount of "watches" on the item, but I assume you're correct.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

I've always been amazed with the versatility of this watch, along with the Laguna, to conform to most occasions and strap choices. Really not an easy thing to accomplish.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

AcsFoolMike said:


> I've always been amazed with the versatility of this watch, along with the Laguna, to conform to most occasions and strap choices. Really not an easy thing to accomplish.


Quite True:

Here is my Bluering with a baseball strap!


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Quite True:
> 
> Here is my Bluering with a baseball strap!


Awesome combo.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> Unfortunately, I doubt it.
> 
> Good buyers on ebay don't bid right away. They wait until the last auction moments and then pile in their bids... It will go close if not over $700 when this is all done if I have my wits of me.


Oops. I accidentally won this for $510, hahaha. I didn't really want it but I figured I'd bid on it anyway. I had a blue one and it was great. Not sure if I'll keep it.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> Oops. I accidentally won this for $510, hahaha. I didn't really want it but I figured I'd bid on it anyway. I had a blue one and it was great. Not sure if I'll keep it.


I rest my case!

Nice snag man, enjoy it!


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

That's a great price...well done!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

AcsFoolMike said:


> I rest my case!
> 
> Nice snag man, enjoy it!


Had the blue one and sold it but I'm back in the Bluering club with silver #50!

EDIT: Now back out of the club. Sold in a flash.


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

number 83 black/brushed is mia!!!! i sold it a year and a half ago and the post office lost it!!! luckily it was insured and the buyer got paid, but it's still missing!!!!!!

send me a pm if it turns up on a wrist!!!

g..


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

georgejetson said:


> number 83 black/brushed is mia!!!! i sold it a year and a half ago and the post office lost it!!! luckily it was insured and the buyer got paid, but it's still missing!!!!!!
> 
> send me a pm if it turns up on a wrist!!!
> 
> g..


Thank GOD it was not mine... I have 85/100... and when you mentioned your number I knew mine was in the 80's.....


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Well you have to take into account people who are not part of this community that own these watches as well. 

I'm not certain we'll ever be able to locate all of them...


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Just received my new (to me) Bluering!! I'm now the proud owner of number 61. Thanks Tom!


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had my Bluering for just a few days now and I'm surprised how much I enjoy this watch. I originally purchased it as a decent "beater" to wear when traveling or weekend wear, but now I know it will definitely be in my regular rotation. 

There are three things about this watch that really stand out to me. First, the bracelet. In short, it is stunning. The angles and edges have a way of shimmering in light. I've never had a bracelet catch my eye the way this one does. The size is also perfect. Second, the fit. The way the case wraps around the wrist. For a fairly sizable watch it is amazingly comfortable and light. It feels very much like my submariner in how I can barely tell its on my wrist. Not an easy task for a watch so much larger and heavier than the submariner. And third, the flexibility. I wear suits with French cuffs five days a week. Typically this style and size watch cannot, and should not, be worn with suits. The Bluering, IMHO, works great with a suit and even gives a little character to a formal style. And best of all, it fits under my shirt cuffs! My Nitrox II, at only .5mm thicker, doesn't even come close to fitting under my shirt cuffs. 

I wasn't expecting this, but this watch is definitely staying in my permanent collection. Well done Halios! Now I'm even looking at a Laguana!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's silver dial #50 with blasted case and bracelet in Pensacola, FL. LOVE this watch! My "go to" over others costing far more. Mildly regret not having brushed finish but when the bead blasted finish gets too beat up I'll just send her to Jack at IWW for refurbishment. Cheers, -Patrick


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Blue dial #34 checking in...new to me here in PA, all the way from New Zealand (thanks Geronimo61).


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Has No Left said:


> Blue dial #34 checking in...new to me here in PA, all the way from New Zealand (thanks Geronimo61).


Really love the blue dial! I wish I had this one....


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Picked up Blue Beadblasted #27 from Ruthmuse and it's now enjoying life in Sunny So. Cal.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Updated the list with my info.
My black Bluering (#18, bought from AJS) says "Hi!"
Chris


The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New York, US (drkay)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)
#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#100 Blue - Sweden (dohmer)*
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 45/100

#01 Black - Singapore (Et209)
#03 Black - Sth California, US (Maverick888)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (......)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - Edmond,OK,US (onrypt)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Charlotte, US (r6ckstar)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (......'s bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Calgary, Canada (Zenrag)
#89 Black - Montreal, Canada (Eraserhead)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 29/100

#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Chicago, US (edogg534)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#61 Silver - Gdansk, Poland (mari0)
#64 Silver - New York, US (TroyNVie)
#66 Silver - Coledale, Australia (dominic)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 21/100

#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I have Blue Brushed #96 in Buffalo, NY


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

The tally to date

#03 Blue - Milford, US (EHV)
#10 Blue - undisclosed (hordeton)
#14 Blue - Canning Vale, Australia (Canning Vale)
#15 Blue - Saskatchewan, Canada (Luhnk)
#16 Blue - Barcelona, Spain (txus)
#19 Blue - Sydney, Australia (sang1911)
#25 Blue - New Zealand (coleraine)
#26 Blue - New York, US (drkay)
#27 Blue - Ohio, US (Ruthmuse)
#29 Blue - Delaware, US (5thofjuly)
#31 Blue - Mississippi, US (SHARK)
#43 Blue - Glasgow, Scotland (kokoro)
#46 Blue - Buffalo, US (rchunce)
#47 Blue - Tampa, US (RockZilla)
#54 Blue - Louisville, US (IcarusPT)
#59 Blue - Seattle, US (uoweducks)
#60 Blue - Long Island, US (wswags1)
#61 Blue - Travelers Rest, US (scsigep)
#62 Blue - Sydney, Australia (toph)
#64 Blue - London, UK (Bergarn)
#65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)
#68 Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#71 Blue - Dallas, US (El Jefe)
#72 Blue - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#73 Blue - New Jersey, US (daboosh)
#80 Blue - Illinois, US (MDF)
#82 Blue - Northampton, England (Routers)
#84 Blue - undisclosed (Cleans Up)
#90 Blue - undisclosed (wongcheok's dad)
#93 Blue - Leeds, UK (Lowfields)*
#96 Blue - New York, US (MadMex)
#97 Blue - Slovakia (Miroslav 2)

#100 Blue - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#100 Blue - Sweden (dohmer)*
#?? Blue - Nth California, US (Sean779)
#?? Blue - Dayton, US (watch crazy)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (Statius)
#?? Blue - St Paul, US (reXTless)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (MrGone)
#?? Blue - VA Beach, US (clonetrooper)
#?? Blue - undisclosed (icenoir)
#?? Blue - Ohio, US (Watch Crazy)
#?? Blue - Vancouver, Canada (Seventhframe)
#?? Blue - Duluth, US (92rex)
#?? Blue - Jacksonville, US (WYBaugh)
SH2 Blue - Houston, US (LSUALUM)*
Blue 46/100


#01 Black - Singapore (Et209)
#03 Black - Sth California, US (Maverick888)
#06 Black - Miami, US (gristler)
#10 Black - Virginia, US (m.and)
#13 Black - Fremantle, Australia (......)
#17 Black - Texas, US (bandersondo)
#18 Black - Edmond,OK,US (onrypt)
#24 Black - Atlanta, US (deskdiverextraordinaire)
#30 Black - Charlotte, US (r6ckstar)
#39 Black - Baton Rouge, US (T-hunter)
#40 Black - Montreal, Canada (Wendego)
#41 Black - Philidelphia, US (red zepplin)
#42 Black - undisclosed (kicker240)
#43 Black - Fremantle, Australia (......'s bro)
#51 Black - Cheshire, UK (5im0n)
#57 Black - US (eddie8224)
#63 Black - Somerset, UK (Gee Whizz)
#67 Black - Perth, Australia (crisco3)
#68 Black - CA, US (homathetes)
#71 Black - Raleigh, US (40sjuker)
#83 Black - undisclosed (georgejetson)
#85 Black - Calgary, Canada (Zenrag)
#89 Black - Montreal, Canada (Eraserhead)
#93 Black - Texas, US (Usagi)
#99 Black - Iowa, US (petersenjp)
#?? Black - Sth Jersey, US (citizenfox)
#?? Black - Austin, US (MikeyLikesIt)
#?? Black - NY/CA, US (uspopo)
#?? Black - Undisclosed (marinelite)
Black 29/100


#03 Silver - undisclosed (ky70)
#05 Silver - undisclosed, Scotland (doubledee)
#19 Silver - Arizona, US (Bullitt)
#21 Silver - Ohio, (AndrewL1928)
#26 Silver - San Francisco, US (ak415)
#37 Silver - Sydney, Australia (stodge)
#50 Silver - Chicago, US (edogg534)
#51 Silver - Kansas City, US (sparkii)
#61 Silver - Gdansk, Poland (mari0)
#64 Silver - New York, US (TroyNVie)
#66 Silver - Coledale, Australia (dominic)
#68 Silver - Dallas, US (gourdy)
#75 Silver - Undisclosed, US (SEoperator77)*
#75 Silver - Tucson, US (RideCRF450)*
#78 Silver - Philadelphia, US (Raza)
#80 Silver - Knoxville, US (k2parkstar)
#88 Silver - Tracy, US (HMB slim)
#96 Silver - Tampa, US (extrobar)
#99 Silver - Manhattan, US (ClarkJ)
#?? Silver - undisclosed (Regularguy)
#?? Silver - Nth Calfornia, US (Special Agent R)
Silver 21/100


#37 ???? - PA, US (pdphoto123)
#88 ???? - undisclosed (Eric L.)
#?? ???? - Sth California, US (Steve Dorfman)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (azpops)
#?? ???? - Scotland (doubledee)
#?? ???? - Fayetteville, US (JHustwit)
#?? ???? - undisclosed (NTA)
#?? ???? - New York, US (Severian)

* = duplicate numbers
SH = number re-issued


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

MadMex said:


> The tally to date
> 
> #65 Blue - NY, US (pjb204)


You can take me off this list and add me to the "I wish I didn't sell my Bluering" list


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I should add that not only do I have Blue #27 from Ruthmuse but I picked up Silver #50 as well. 

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

# 94 Blue Brushed in NY. Glad to have a Blue Bluering back! I regrettably sold my blue #65.









Now just waiting for my Bas & Lokes "Bronx" strap to arrive for it.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

What better time for my first post than to let you guys know that #32 black-bead blasted has found a home in Portland, OR.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Giggo said:


> What better time for my first post than to let you guys know that #32 black-bead blasted has found a home in Portland, OR.


Fun little watch isn't it?
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Blue #34 is in Pittsburgh PA.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

If any of you distinguished Bluering owners want to sell, give me a sign!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope.can't say that I will. Keeper.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

nymfan said:


> If any of you distinguished Bluering owners want to sell, give me a sign!


It would have to be a very high offer, as I have no intention of selling it , because 1: It's such a amazing piece, I look at it everyday like I did the very first day I got it. 2: It took me soooo long before I could find it. 3: I am already regretting the stupid move. Sure there are more expensive, more refined watches out there but this one is very and I mean very sexy to my eyes.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't knock a guy for trying right?


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

nymfan said:


> Can't knock a guy for trying right?


Sure thing, I was just kidding with you. I totally understand the situation. Just keep looking and maybe post in the WTB section. Too bad cause I have seen 2 Bluerings in the last days, well priced on top of that but they sold real quick like they always do.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on one of the two. The guy sent me a refund two days later after I specifically asked if the crystal was clean prior to purchase, which I was told it was. He said he noticed the crystal was chipped upon packaging. End of communication after that.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

YUP! I'd try the WTB Section.

When I purchased mine (from original owner) my price was 'round $750 USD for a black dial. Now? who knows? I have not seen them come up for a while.

I met up with Jason (Halios owner - if you're not familiar) a while back. He lives in the same city. He says we are all crazy paying the price of $750 or $800, as some of them have gone for. The original watches went for around $500 or so.

The Bluering just has that timeless 60's/70's sports style to it, like the original Autavia Heuer series of watches.

I would love to pick up a silver dial brushed or a blue dial brushed... I can't live with the panic/fear of scratching a bead blasted, lest it would hurt the finish of the watch... Bead blasted watches look great; not so much when they are scratched or tarnished, IMO.



nymfan said:


> Can't knock a guy for trying right?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

nymfan said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of the two. The guy sent me a refund two days later after I specifically asked if the crystal was clean prior to purchase, which I was told it was. He said he noticed the crystal was chipped upon packaging. End of communication after that.


That's strange. Did you end the communication or did the seller? Did you send him a lot of questions? That sometimes turns sellers off, especially when your post count is kinda low, and you're not well known at the forum.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> YUP! I'd try the WTB Section.
> 
> When I purchased mine (from original owner) my price was 'round $750 USD for a black dial. Now? who knows? I have not seen them come up for a while.
> 
> ...


I picked up both in bead blasted blasted finish and you can get a very fine scratch repair brush that will help eliminate the scratches and keep a somewhat bead blasted finish without the scratches standing out much. I'll have to see if I can post up pictures of the spots I cleaned up and some before pics (if I have them).

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> # 94 Blue Brushed in NY. Glad to have a Blue Bluering back! I regrettably sold my blue #65.
> 
> Now just waiting for my Bas & Lokes "Bronx" strap to arrive for it.


Finally got the Bas & Lokes. The color is amazing.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Im still looking for straight end links for my bluering bracelet. Anyone out there that can give me a direction? I want to try the bracelet on some other watches. 
Thanks in advance -


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a spare set of end-links if you think you can have them modified... Drop me a PM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using two cans & some string


----------



## Rattles (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I own number 62 blue that was originally owned by TOPH the OP. Just realised I've had it for two years now.
It still lives in Sydney, and will never leave. My adult son loves it, and borrows it whenever he can. 
I'm under strict orders to never sell it, not that I'm going to anyway.


----------



## whoozyerdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

*#51 just landed on my doorstep in good old Detroit Michigan! Brushed and silver dial goodness! What an awesome piece!*


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Was able to get my hands on blue/brushed 73/100 very happy camper over here:









As expected, the bezel is a bit tight and the crown is a bit gritty but no big deal at all there. Love the design, it's always amazing how much pictures don't really do complete justice to a watch having it on your wrist is a totally different experience vs. seeing it online. For example, the blue lines at each 5 minute mark and the blue around the applied indicies are hard to pick out on a picture but they look great in person. Blue Isofrane looks better on this piece than the blue Laguna IMHO, matches the colour better.

Here are some pics on this particular watch that do a lot better justice than mine:

Halios Bluering | Heuerville

Didn't realize it was this exact watch I grabbed until I googled the serial #.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

I own blue dial #034. Any black or silver dial owners interested in a trade? I'm looking to change things up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Has No Left said:


> I own blue dial #034. Any black or silver dial owners interested in a trade? I'm looking to change things up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black one on ebay seems decent. Maybe buy that and flip yours in the sales forum.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

If anyone wants to get rid of their silver Bluering, let me know.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

poison said:


> If anyone wants to get rid of their silver Bluering, let me know.


Oh sure Nate now you want one!

Just for that I'm going to get another before you do.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

MPREZYA said:


> Oh sure Nate now you want one!
> 
> Just for that I'm going to get another before you do.


Ahhhhh, in the back, huh?  I've wanted one for years, just never worked out.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

poison said:


> Ahhhhh, in the back, huh?  I've wanted one for years, just never worked out.


Sadly you're gonna pay even more now for one than when I would have sold you mine. I'll let you know if I find one.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

MPREZYA said:


> Sadly you're gonna pay even more now for one than when I would have sold you mine. I'll let you know if I find one.


Yeah, that's a problem. I posted a wtt ad.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Black #51 checking in from Denver, CO. 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Black #51 checking in from Denver, CO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Glad you posted I was wondering how you were getting along with it.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Looks great. Glad you posted I was wondering how you were getting along with it.


Digging it so far! Would also like to add a puck to my collection. 
Also, I have been eyeing your Laguna, but thinking I need to pace myself, as January had already been a busy month 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

He is doing a puck 2.0 so you could wait for that and give the pocket book a rest. 
Yes the Laguna has generated a bit of interest but not trading it until the exact watch comes along.....if it does. Congrats on the bluering. Post some more pics when you have time.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> He is doing a puck 2.0 so you could wait for that and give the pocket book a rest.
> Yes the Laguna has generated a bit of interest but not trading it until the exact watch comes along.....if it does. Congrats on the bluering. Post some more pics when you have time.


Puck 1.2 or 2.0 (either one) would be great! I think he is still doing both a reissue of the original case and all new version.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I LOVE my blue ring. #76/silver face checking in.


----------



## inkd71 (Nov 29, 2006)

Checking in from Miami with #72 Blue. Had #16 black but sold it and instantly regretted it. Very glad to be getting my Blue in a few days!


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

x


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

Miss this watch and should have never sold mine years ago.

I don't get it. Why not remake this EXACT watch again and watch the $$'s roll in?

Remake the Puck and then F&@$ it up?


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Wonder how many Bluering owners are still around, and how many are waiting for their Seaforth like me.

Can't believe how underrated this model was.


----------

